# NEW Borsa Bella Bags, Pics & Kindleboard Exclusive Giveaway!



## Cuechick

Melissa of Borsa Bella wants to thank everyone on this board for making her Kindle venture a _huge_ success. She feels she could not have done it with out your input and she is giving away one of her bags in appreciation. All you have to do is sign on to this thread, 1 entry per person (though you can post all you want) and 2 weeks from today on March 27th at midnight eastern time sign ups will close. Over the weekend a name will be picked at random and the winner will get their _choice_ of either of these *new* Kindle _Travel_ Bags.

















They will sell for $38 and include the adjustable strap. She is also getting in new fabrics, she will be posting these on her blog. Just note, it can take two weeks for delivery of the fabrics.

I got the bags yesterday and I think they are fantastic. They *do* fit the Oberon covers easily (mine just came!) they are slightly wider and I do think will also fit the m-edge platform which 6 & 1/4. I think these are fantastic to for other use, with an adjustable strap it works great as small purse or handy gadget bag. Melissa considered making a sleeve size but wisely realized you would not want things in the front pocket that might damage an unprotected Kindle.










She also sent me the top zip Kindle bag for your K in a cover ... which I love! Being able to pull my Kindle out of my purse, with out taking out the entire thing is great.










My Oberon fits perfectly, not as easy to slide in and out as my Cole Haan but I am certain over time that will be easier. These will be the same price as the side zip Kindle bag. If you have an M-edge she will custom fit those for just a few dollars more. She also did a custom
fabric on the inside, another great custom touch for just $5 more.










So just comment on this thread and you will be automatically entered into the giveaway!
Cheers & Good luck!


----------



## Lizzarddance

Cool!!! I love the looks of these! I can't wait to see what other fabrics she'll have for these. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Mom2AshEmBella

OOOH! How will I ever decide which one I want


----------



## Kathy

Wow. Thanks for posting. I love these.


----------



## tamlyn2

Oooh. I can't wait to see the new fabrics and I definitely want a travel bag!


----------



## luvmy4brats

OH Wow! Those are beautiful!


----------



## Googlegirl

Wow! Those are very nice!
I like she has a choice of either black or brown straps.


----------



## Andra

Thanks Octo!  Your photos always show such great detail.  I was interested earlier, but I definitely like these new styles better.


----------



## gwen10

Yea!  I am getting the new top zip sleeve for now, travel bag later - closer to summer travel season!  Off to email Melissa...   

Thanks, Octochick, for the wonderful information and photos.


----------



## PraiseGod13

These are absolutely stunning - can't wait to see the new fabrics also!!  Thanks so much for the pictures Octochick..... you do such a professional job and show us all the important views and features.  Good to know that the Oberon cover has enough room too.... that's always a consideration for me.  Kongrats, Borsa Bella on an awesome bag!!  HopeIwin.... HopeIwin.... HopeIwin.....


----------



## Cowgirl

Love it!


----------



## modkindle

ooh i love pretty things. fingers crossed


----------



## kari

I love these!!!  Super cool and great pics too Octochick!


----------



## gwen10

The travel bags remind me of the style of the Coach swingpacks, which are all the rage with my daughter and her middle school friends.  I am going to show these to her, bet she and a few of her friends will want them as spring purses for school!  They can't carry any bag larger than a notebook size piece of paper.  These are perfect!


----------



## foogrrl

Oh, those are lovely.  I need one.  And I didn't know I did until I saw them.


----------



## Mr.Peabody

I love my Borsa Bella kindle bag for my K1(Mr.Hector Peabody) I'm sure I'll order more from her in the future when I can decide on my next oberon cover!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Absolutely beautiful, have to have one! BTW the 27th is my b'day, maybe I will be luckey!


----------



## ladyknight33

WOW!!!!

A chance for a free bag....even If I am not the winner I am intrested in this bag. I have the MEdge Prodigy. I have been looking at the Oberon covers but sinceI purchased 2 Kindles and just bought skins for both Kindles, Iphone, Ipod and 2 laptops not sure I can justify the cost.


Good luck to everyone who enters.


----------



## VictoriaP

I'm in!

And I'm SO glad the travel bags are ready, I've been just itching for one of these.  Glad to hear the Oberon's fit well in both!


----------



## Sunflower42479

Ohh how pretty! I hope I win.


----------



## KimmyA

I really like the travel bag. It's handy and beautiful.


----------



## Thenuts454

Beautiful bags, so difficult to choose, need to save up my mad money so that I can get a couple....thanks for the giveaway chance.


----------



## kevin63

I like it.  I just hope she has a fabric that works for me.  Maybe a solid color canvas (and not pink, either, lol).  This style is similar to the black Belkin quilted one I have now, so it's not quite such a murse.


----------



## Dooterbug

Ohh... pretty. Count me in.


----------



## MeganW

Her bags are beautiful!  I'm excited for the chance to win one, and I know I'll be making a couple of purchases very soon!


----------



## pomlover2586

OOO I want the Blue one!! I'll Enter!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hey, I'm in, love the bags!

Betsy


----------



## enwood

Awesome bags!


----------



## Gables Girl

Beautiful, I want the red one, no the blue one, no the red one, no the blue one, no the red, no the blue................


----------



## alugrag

Very nice !!


----------



## Avalon

Lovely, thanks for posting!  I'm going to check out the new fabric on her blog, thanks for link


----------



## Kendra

I have been "glued" to the Kindleboards posts since receiving my Kindle as a gift 3 weeks ago!  I don't know how I spent my down time pre-Kindle 2?  

I love reading your comments and seeing your feedback - but your beautiful photo shots are the icing on the cake!  Thank you for sharing - I feel a part of community that I never knew existed!

Love her bags and will be placing my first order of what I expect will not be my last.

Do you know if she has any thoughts on doing the top zippered bag with the outside pocket without the loops and strap?  TY!


----------



## intinst

Very nice


----------



## ginaf20697

Oooooh I really like that new blue print!


----------



## gwen10

Kendra said:


> Do you know if she has any thoughts on doing the top zippered bag with the outside pocket without the loops and strap? TY!


She will do that as a special order. You just need to email Melissa. She is so nice to work with.


----------



## Britt

How cool!


----------



## TM

I love her bags... but so far don;t care for the fabrics. I am hoping I like her new ones.


----------



## Kendra

gwen10 said:


> She will do that as a special order. You just need to email Melissa. She is so nice to work with.


TY! Do I contact her directly on her site or through Etsy?


----------



## Sienna_98

I really like my Borsa Bella bag for my K2.  The bag is well made (love the inside quilting!) and I enjoy the unique fabrics.  Will definitely be saving up to add a travel bag...


----------



## girls4rus

Practical and gorgeous!!


----------



## gwen10

Kendra said:


> TY! Do I contact her directly on her site or through Etsy?


You can click on the link from her site. The email address I have been using is [email protected]


----------



## cheshirenc

i love the travel bag.  I must have one of those in my future.


----------



## Kendra

Will do.....thank you!


----------



## Shizu

Very nice bag. So now that Melissa is one of us, does she come to the boards?


----------



## Cuechick

Kendra said:


> TY! Do I contact her directly on her site or through Etsy?


On her shop's main page just hit the custom order button and tell her what you want.


----------



## ladyvolz

Wow, while I do love my side zip bag, those top zips are pretty enticing.  Can't wait to see the new fabrics.


----------



## rho

Oh how I would love being the winner of one of those -- I'm waiting for mine to come in and just know I could easily use more than one


----------



## Silver

Way, way cool!  Need at least one of these bags.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

Count me in!  I love these...love the red!  thanks bunches...


----------



## Brenda

Melissa's bags are beautiful.  If I don't win one I'll have to buy one.


----------



## stargazer0725

Count me in as well, Octochick.  That blue bag is VERY nice.


----------



## sem

OK, I'm in. Have been looking at these bags for a long time. Saving pennies (and dimes quarters, too) for a nice blue one!


----------



## amanda924

I love these! I would love to win one!
Her bags are so beautiful!


----------



## shima

I ordered one of her side zip bags and it shipped yesterday. I'm very excited to receive it. She creates such great bags! I would love to win another bag


----------



## sixxmum

Well, I'm getting one of those either way, so if I can win one that is even better!


----------



## sebat

Beautiful bag.  I would love to win one.


----------



## katbird1

These bags look wonderful.  Yesterday I put my K1/m-edge executive leather case in my handbag and when I took it out the leather was a bit scarred, so I must get one of these for protection/beauty/style!

Also, loved your photography.

Kathy


----------



## Patricia

I love these new bags.  I'm not-so-patiently waiting for my new Oberon cover and will definitely be ordering one of these new bags.  I have her other style protecting my Anya for now.


----------



## shk246

Pick me! Pick me!   
I've been waiting for those bags to be posted to her site so i can order one.

Sue


----------



## Ruby296

What fantastic pics, Octo, thanks so much for posting them and for the contest!  I LOVE the blue travel bag and want to order one now!  Do I just say "blue travel bag"?


----------



## lindnet

These are great!  I just received a side zip sleeve bag from her in browns.  Really good quality bag, and it would be neat to have the top zip and the extra pocket.


----------



## zeferjen

Love these new bags! Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## Cuechick

Ruby said:


> What fantastic pics, Octo, thanks so much for posting them and for the contest! I LOVE the blue travel bag and want to order one now! Do I just say "blue travel bag"?


I know she is working on getting them up right now, check her site later tonight, if you do not see her, then yes click the custom request and tell her you want the blue travel kindle bag from the Kindleboards.


----------



## beachgrl

I love her bags.  I have the side zip for my KK.  I would love the new top zip.  Thank You Melissa!
Thank you, Octochick, for passing this on to us.


----------



## Dynamo

This bag is very nice 

Ordered one of her Kindle bags the other day and it just shipped.  Can't wait to get it.  Now I might have to get one of these too.....


----------



## frojazz

They are sooooo pretty!  Good luck to everyone (but especially me...)!


----------



## libro

Wow!  All the bags are SO beautiful!  I'd love to have one to pad my K2 quite nicely while on the go....with a touch of style.

Borsa Bella = Beautiful Bag


----------



## PJ

You people are so bad - feeding my accessory cravings like this.  Between covers, skins and bags my head is spinning and I'm having difficulty making up my mind.  I want them all - in several colors, but I only have one Kindle to wear them


----------



## VictoriaP

PJS said:


> You people are so bad - feeding my accessory cravings like this. Between covers, skins and bags my head is spinning and I'm having difficulty making up my mind. I want them all - in several colors, but I only have one Kindle to wear them


LOL--this is why my accessorizing is expanding.....

Oberon cover for the kindle.....then Oberon journal......BorsaBella regular Kindle bag.....BorsaBella Travel Bag......matching BorsaBella purse......skin for the Kindle.....skin for the laptop.....


----------



## whofan

That's great!  Good luck to all of us!


----------



## ILoveMyKindle

Gorgeous bags!  I love them!!!!  Congrats on your venture.


----------



## stringbeanie

So many options now.....what's a girl to do?
Thanks everyone for encouraging these wonderful artists to make our Kindles even more beautiful!


----------



## dfwillia

I have two of the original K2 style bags. One, purple with the dots, is waiting on my ROH Oberon cover...should be here anyday. The other is the red dot one and does fit my mEdge executive cover, but barely. I put my K2 in the bag spine first. I do want the new eluminator light when it comes out and hope with the light that it still fits. I love the new bag and the red one would probably better fit the mEdge cover. Would love to win it but I am never lucky with drawings of any kind.


----------



## RB

I love the bag I've already gotten from her, but was going to order the zip top one as well.....maybe I'll win it instead!
Great work Melissa!!


----------



## histrue

Those are just lovely!  Off to peruse her site.  Again!

Gigi


----------



## libro

dfwillia -- Welcome to KindleBoards.  I see you are somewhat new.  I just had to tell you I adore your avatar of the well-read kitty   GOOD LUCK to everyone on winning the Borsa Bella bag!


----------



## jennyoh

The new travel bags are just darling.


----------



## Dazlyn

I love the bag I already have, but this one would be really nice too!  It is beautiful


----------



## JeanThree

I would love to join the party so count me in on the contest! I love to sew--are you ever going to sell a pattern--especially for that reversible hobo bag? I really suggest you look into that because you will not lose sales -- you will just gain a whole new market!


----------



## Magpie

So hard to chose, thanks for the opportunity to win one of your beautiful bags.


----------



## tessa

they are pretty


----------



## speters

I think the one on the right could be OK for a man. And I'm saying that in case my wife gets any ideas if I win.


----------



## melodyyyyy

I just ordered one of her bags.  Now I wnat one of these as well (PIck me pick me)


----------



## ELDogStar

What a NEAT idea!
Consider me in too.
Mighty girlie but I will get over it!

Eric (see? not a girl)
But I might be a happy elephant!


----------



## Ruby296

Thanks for the help with ordering Octochick!  I will keep checking the site 
Ruby


----------



## ferretluver

These are so pretty! 
Pick me please!!!


----------



## MAGreen

I'm throwing my hat in the ring! These are lovely!


----------



## moosmutzel

Me too!!


----------



## Jay

Count me in.  I would love one of these bags..


----------



## Blue Marine

These are gorgeous.  Fingers crossed that I win....


----------



## Christina

I have one (so far, lol) of her Kindle bags, and I love it, she does such beautiful work!  I'm anxiously awaiting the new travel bags, hope she makes some in a fabric that will go well with the purple Oberon Roof of Heaven.  Although I'll also be needing one in a red print, too... and while I'm at it, I might just have to pick up one of those adorable small gadget bags!


----------



## farmwife99

OK Bella has a new item on her wish list.


----------



## cttcrazy

These look really nice.


----------



## jaspertyler

Oh, thanks for the contest, I would love to join


----------



## Goofy370

Those travel bags are exactly what I have been looking for. It would be nice to win one!

Tracie


----------



## Kindgirl

Sign me up!

The only question is... can I wait till the 27th to see if I win before I just buy one?  I LOVE the blue and brown.


----------



## Atunah

I am in too, how cute and also practical they are. Great idea.


----------



## Flynpigs

Great job with the bags.  I really like them.


----------



## sheltiemom

I have the side zip bag for my K2, but I really like the travel bag.  Count me in.


----------



## ELDogStar

Kindgirl said:


> Sign me up!
> 
> The only question is... can I wait till the 27th to see if I win before I just buy one? I LOVE the blue and brown.


2 weeks, 14 days...

I think you can make it.
Do like I do just sleep....

EL


----------



## gwen10

I keep checking her etsy site to see if any of the travel bags are up, but none so far.  She does have the zip-top 'naked' kindle sleeves up, though.


----------



## Shetlander

I'm in!


----------



## BurBunny

How generous of Melissa to do this for our community.  It's really nice doing business with someone like her.  Heck, it's a pleasure doing business with HER!

Sign me up


----------



## DaisyMama

Thanks, Octo, for the great pics!  Please consider me entered in the contest!

Can't wait to see all the new fabrics!


----------



## Ruby296

Pictures are up on the Blog, and Melissa says she will be posting them on her Etsy site this weekend!  I will not be able to wait till the 27th.........


----------



## Anne

I love the bags I wish I could win one.


----------



## Buttercup

Those are fantastic!!  I definately want to be in on this giveaway.


----------



## dollcrazy

choices, choices, choices my problem has been which to order there were so many choices.Now what do we have? More choices.............. Off to peruse the new choices.


----------



## Tippy

These bags are lovely and useable.  Add to that the fact that Borsa Bella is a wonderful person to work with.  She goes out of her way to 'get it right' AND she ships promptly.  Hope I'm the lucky winna!


----------



## vlapinta

I love my Borsa Bella side zip bag and will definately be ordering a Travel bag.

Vicki


----------



## Emmalita

Count me in!  I love the Borsa Bella I already have, but would love a travel bag.  Such a great idea!


----------



## NancyB

Nice idea, looks very well thought out. I see some shopping in my future (unless maybe I win).


----------



## rho

Octochick said:


>


the light in the red one is exactly the light I got for my travel light to go in my pouch --  it is great to see it will work just the way I pictured it


----------



## Becks

Ooooh I love that fabric in the top right pic.  Can't wait to see what else is new


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Yippee-skipee!!  I am IN!!!  And I want to WIN!!!!

I don't know if I will hold out until the 27th....I love my Kindle bag that I got a few weeks bag as the bags first became popular.  I have often thought that something just "slightly" bigger for phone, credit cards, etc would be perfect!  And here it is....


----------



## Antina5

Ooooh, I love these!  Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## akpak

I'm so in!

/sign
/sign
/sign


----------



## B-Kay 1325

These bags are beautiful!  I can hardly wait to see the fabric choices.  Thanks for the opportunity to win one but I will still check them out for a spare.  Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Anne

Melissa has some of the travel bags posted now.


----------



## Panjo

Count me in.

As a fellow Etsy seller I've been so happy to follow the sucess of Borsa Bella! Since I also sew I keep thinking I am going to make a bag for my Kindle 1... but I have so many other projects I know I would never get around to it. I would LOVE to win one!


----------



## VictoriaP

Anne said:


> Melissa has some of the travel bags posted now.


Not for long--she went from 3 of them to 2 while I was browsing other fabrics--another 10 minutes & there won't be any! LOL

I suspect we'll keep her really hopping over the weekend. I've already pinged her about a specific set of fabrics to match my Let's Do Lunch bag that's on order as well.


----------



## Cuechick

Hi Everyone,

I totally missed that you can also order straight from the Borsa Bella Site.. I thought this was only a blog but on the left side there is a shop button and she has started listing the travel bags there...as well as a few on etsy!


----------



## Anne

VictoriaP said:


> Not for long--she went from 3 of them to 2 while I was browsing other fabrics--another 10 minutes & there won't be any! LOL
> 
> I suspect we'll keep her really hopping over the weekend. I've already pinged her about a specific set of fabrics to match my Let's Do Lunch bag that's on order as well.


LOL I was just there and there are just two left. I am glad I ordered mine right away.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just sent her an email asking if she could make me a Travel Bag in a different fabric than she was offering. There were only 2 more remaining when I left 

This is the fabric I'm requesting:


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Help, I am trying to complete an order for a travel bag and the question of method of shipment & payment method comes up but does not give me any choices.  The USPS and PayPal are the only options showing.  I don't have a PayPal account and normally do not choose USPS.  I have tried to go to the next page but the program will not let me advance forward.  What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

B-Kay said:


> Help, I am trying to complete an order for a travel bag and the question of method of shipment & payment method comes up but does not give me any choices. The USPS and PayPal are the only options showing. I don't have a PayPal account and normally do not choose USPS. I have tried to go to the next page but the program will not let me advance forward. What am I doing wrong?


It is very easy to open Paypal with your Amazon Visa or any CC I would imagine. I ran into the same problem first time Iordered. I think I clicked on PayPal and then you are asked for your CC number. Try that, hope I told you correctly!


----------



## ~joanna~

Those are beautiful.  I need to check out her new fabrics.  I love the one I have.


----------



## VictoriaP

B-Kay said:


> Help, I am trying to complete an order for a travel bag and the question of method of shipment & payment method comes up but does not give me any choices. The USPS and PayPal are the only options showing. I don't have a PayPal account and normally do not choose USPS. I have tried to go to the next page but the program will not let me advance forward. What am I doing wrong?


I don't think there are other options listed through her Etsy site; Paypal is the only payment method listed on her items, and UPS would be prohibitively more expensive than USPS shipping for something this small & light. You may want to send her an email to see if other options are available.


----------



## luvmy4brats

B-Kay said:


> Help, I am trying to complete an order for a travel bag and the question of method of shipment & payment method comes up but does not give me any choices. The USPS and PayPal are the only options showing. I don't have a PayPal account and normally do not choose USPS. I have tried to go to the next page but the program will not let me advance forward. What am I doing wrong?


I'm pretty sure she'll take your credit card information over the phone if you'd like. She's very, very easy to work with. Just send her an email.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Thanks Luvmy4brats, I'll do that.


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

Thanks Melissa!  The new bags looks great!  I will be ordering soon.


----------



## Kindgirl

Love that fabric, Luv... But I *had* to order the blue and brown.  If I win, I'll get the red to go with the second Oberon I'm going to be ordering shortly.


----------



## Cuechick

I love that one too Brat!


----------



## Toby

I want the free giveaway, please!!!!! Those bags are so cute!! Besides the cute patterns, I've never owned a cloth handbag.


----------



## yogini2

Beautiful designs.  Are there any that could be "man bags".  A comment I heard from one guy was "yeah, but men don't carry purses"  in reference to carrying them around everyplace they go.

Yogini2


----------



## kjn33

The bags are beautiful! I am definitely getting one.......but winning one would be better!!  
Now it comes to deciding which one..........I may need help from you "enablers"
kjn


----------



## jgbex

That is just what I was looking for!!


----------



## Toby

Borsa Bella has a black Kindle bag. I just checked for you. Wasn't that nice of me.   Like I needed an excuse. LOL! That would be perfect for the men here. I think the prints would be too girly for you guys.


----------



## Lotus

Beautiful bags! Elegant and stylish.


----------



## MineKinder

By the way, Octochick you are one very talented photographer! Just had the pleasure of viewing your website, from the link on Borsa Bella!
Were lucky yo have you here 
Thanks- for all your input!


----------



## JamieL

All of her bags are so cute.


----------



## ak rain

I am in love a free drawing.
sylvia


----------



## Seamonkey

I'll throw my name in the hat too!  Those are great.

It would be wonderful if they fit the M Edge platform.. I have that cover and it really is way too tight of a fit for my Borsa bella I have now.


----------



## Kendra

luvmy4brats said:


> I just sent her an email asking if she could make me a Travel Bag in a different fabric than she was offering. There were only 2 more remaining when I left
> 
> This is the fabric I'm requesting:


Luvmy4brats,

Where did you find the sample you are looking to have made into the travel bag? I didn't see it on Melissa's site but oh so pretty!


----------



## Seamonkey

Luv, you have impeccable taste! I love that fabric and noticed it right away when I was browsing.. But I have the sapphire M Edge so I suppose I need to match that.. anyway that is stunning fabric!



luvmy4brats said:


> I just sent her an email asking if she could make me a Travel Bag in a different fabric than she was offering. There were only 2 more remaining when I left
> 
> This is the fabric I'm requesting:


----------



## arshield

I keep thinking I need a man purse to carry my kindle.  I know she can make a more masculine fabric if I win.


----------



## Seamonkey

She has a black bag in some style that would be very masculine and I'm sure she'd work with you on fabrics other than black..


----------



## Seamonkey

OK, hopefully this will work.. a black Kindle bag.. I'm sure she could make the travel bag in black too.

http://www.borsabella.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&category_id=14&flypage=ilvm_fly2_orange.tpl&product_id=87&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=59


----------



## Cuechick

arshield said:


> I keep thinking I need a man purse to carry my kindle. I know she can make a more masculine fabric if I win.


She can make a more masculine bag, you can email and request samples and black is fine but I am sure she could do some other colors like brown, navy or a nice green that would also fit the bill. If you win however, you have to choose one of the two posted, just to clarify. I do think the blue could work for a man but if not, you can give one of these to a female in your life (It makes a great purse too, so she does not have to own a kindle) and order yourself a masculine one.


----------



## kdawna

I have been reading all the accesories threads. I am impressed that this company was quick to resize the bags to fit the Kindle2 even with the thicker covers such as Oberon on. They really look like they are well made and the insides look especially soft and  assure me that they will protect the Kindle's covers and the various materials are really trendy. It sure would be nice to win one!
  Kdawna


----------



## gwen10

Melissa emailed me last night that she is getting to work on my zip top sleeve in this new larger size.  I can't wait to receive it!


----------



## Cuechick

MineKinder said:


> By the way, Octochick you are one very talented photographer! Just had the pleasure of viewing your website, from the link on Borsa Bella!
> Were lucky yo have you here
> Thanks- for all your input!


Thanky!


----------



## Cherie

Beautiful bags,
half--dressed Kindle:
Hat in ring.


----------



## Reyn

I love these new bags. They are so beautiful! I am going to have to check out the new fabrics too.


----------



## DawnOfChaos

Count me in on the giveaway.  Thanks!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

After sleeping on it I ordered my Travel Bag in Pink Kleo this morning with brown lining, zipper and strap. I know Melissa is swamped with orders. I will definnitely order 1 or 2 more later. I told her good luck to find time for Kindling with all us obsessed Kindle owners ordering bags.


----------



## woodjh

I'm in!  Very nice work!


----------



## egh34

Gotta love the people who love us that we love...make sense?

Anyway, count me on, gotta have a bag!!


----------



## starryskyz

Hurrah - sign me up!


----------



## egh34

Of course, I just bought the blue bag, just couldn't resist it! So much positive things about the bag and the company! Now on to order my Oberon cover!


----------



## kjn33

gwen10 said:


> Melissa emailed me last night that she is getting to work on my zip top sleeve in this new larger size. I can't wait to receive it!


Is that a custom order for you or will she over the larger zip top bag on the site? I would love one of those.
Thanks,
kjn


----------



## kindle mom

i've been lurking for weeks now because i was too lazy to reset my password, but i had to go thru the trouble to have a shot at this, although i never win anything. when i saw the post the other day of the top zip bag, i knew i had to have one. even better if i can win it!!! thanks borsa bella for thinking of us out here in cyberspace...

i have to try and stay away from here though. between these and oberon, i'm going broke!!!!!


----------



## gwen10

kjn33 said:


> Is that a custom order for you or will she over the larger zip top bag on the site? I would love one of those.
> Thanks,
> kjn


She will have the larger top zip (to fit Oberon cover) sleeves on her site soon, I believe. I actually asked her for one of these over a week ago and have already paid. She wanted to get Octochick's feedback before she made mine and listed them in her store. Wanted to make sure the size/fit was good.


----------



## kjn33

gwen10 said:


> She will have the larger top zip (to fit Oberon cover) sleeves on her site soon, I believe. I actually asked her for one of these over a week ago and have already paid. She wanted to get Octochick's feedback before she made mine and listed them in her store. Wanted to make sure the size/fit was good.


Excellent! Thank you!
kjn


----------



## egh34

I think she already has it up, because I just ordered it. But maybe I am confused about which large bag I ordered??


----------



## lostknitter

I purchased one of her red side open bags, and would love one of these with the top opening and pocket for the cord. If I don't win, must buy! Jeni


----------



## Ruby296

I just ordered the Blue bag that Octo posted pics of-it's gorgeous and cannot wait to put K2 in there!  Thanks again for everything, Octo!!


----------



## gwen10

This is the bag kjn and I are talking about:









I believe it is basically the same size as her original Kindle bags that zip on the side, but with a top zip. Fits w/an Oberon case.


----------



## dablab

Just beautiful!!  She really does have wonderful bags.  I'm in!!  

Dot


----------



## horsewhisperer990

Those are beautiful! Stewart is currently nekkid, and I've gotta hurry up and get him some clothes!


----------



## kevindorsey

I think my GF will love one of these.


----------



## Kind

Ruby said:


> I just ordered the Blue bag that Octo posted pics of-it's gorgeous and cannot wait to put K2 in there! Thanks again for everything, Octo!!


How many pages back is the pic? Maybe I've seen it but can't remember. You people have posted so many bags, covers, and skins...that I lost track!!! lol


----------



## gwen10

Kind said:


> How many pages back is the pic? Maybe I've seen it but can't remember. You people have posted so many bags, covers, and skins...that I lost track!!! lol


Very first post in this thread, page 1


----------



## Mnemosyne

I have the orange flower side zip bag and love it! I wouldn't mind winning another!

Nemo


----------



## kindlek

Beautiful bags and very kind of her to do this drawing for kindleboards members!


----------



## Ruby296

Kind said:


> How many pages back is the pic? Maybe I've seen it but can't remember. You people have posted so many bags, covers, and skins...that I lost track!!! lol


I didn't see this question until now, so thanks to Gwen for answering........


----------



## Kind

gwen10 said:


> Very first post in this thread, page 1


Thanks, I saw that but I thought it might have been "more blue".   hehe. BTW, this is really nice of her to give away a bag!!


----------



## farmwife99

I couldn't wait any longer.................... I just ordered my Lunar Blue Kindle Travel Bag  
Can't wait to get it.


----------



## Boston

LOVE the travel bag...do you know if a Kindle 1 in the M-Edge Executive Cover with Light would fit?

Hard to resist such a great giveaway...so put my name in and if I win, I'll just have to justify buying another cover


----------



## patrickb

Signing in.


----------



## farmwife99

Boston said:


> LOVE the travel bag...do you know if a Kindle 1 in the M-Edge Executive Cover with Light would fit?
> 
> Hard to resist such a great giveaway...so put my name in and if I win, I'll just have to justify buying another cover


By the description reads the M-edge cover should fit. That is what my Bella is wearing. 
Here is the description.
FEATURES:

Fits both the Kindle 1 and Kindle 2 with most covers (Oberon, Cole Haan, Amazon, M-Edge).
Exterior Measures 10" x 8"
Extra Large Zipper Pocket Measures 6" tall by 8" wide
Strong and adjustable Nylon Webbing strap, with a swivel hook on both ends for removing 
2 layers of BREATHABLE padding on the back and 3 layers on the front (not inferior foam padding)
Lining is scratch resistant soft quilted cotton fabric
Non-scratch zippers
Handmade by me, to insure the highest quality (many places are double or triple stitched)
MACHINE WASHABLE (machine wash cold, hang to dry and iron as needed)
Fast and affordable shipping 
High quality designer fabrics


----------



## eirual

I love the blue one - perfect for the Kindle on the go.


----------



## yasmina

Those look WONDERFUL!

Count me in


----------



## Cuechick

Okay, here are all the names I have so far... if anyone is missing, mispelled or if you see the same name twice please let me know.

_LLizzarddanc Mom2AshEmE Kathy Tamlyn2 luvmy4brats Googlegirl Andra

Gwen10 PraiseGod13 Cowgirl modkindle kari foogrrl Mr. Peabody

Linda Cannon-Mott ladyknight3 VictoriaP Sunflower424 KimmyA Thenuts454

kevin63 Dooterbug MeganW pomlover2586 Betsy the Quilter enwood Gables Girl

alugrag Avalon Kendra instinst ginaf20697 Britt TM Sienna_98 girl4us

cheshirenc Shizu ladyvolz rho Silver pawlaw Brenda stargazer0725 sem

amanda924 shima sixxmum sebat katbird1 Patricia shk246 Ruby lindnet

zeferjen beachgrl Dynamo frojazz libro PJS whofan ILoveMyKindle stringbeanie

dfwillia RB histrue jennyoh Dazlyn JeanThree lindsaygator tessa speters

melodyyyyy ELDogStar ferretluver MAGreen moosmutzel Jay Blue Marine Christina

farmwife99 cttcrazy jaspertyler Goofy370 Kindlegirl Atunah Flynpigs sheltiemom

Shetlander BurBunny DaisyMama Anne Buttercup dollcrazy Tippy vlaptina

Emmalita NancyB Becks KindleKay Antina5 akjak B-Kay Panjo ~joanna~

ogie287 Yogini2 Kjn33 jgbex Toby Lotus MineKinder JamieLynn832002

ak rain Seamonkey arshield kdawna Cherie Reyn DawnofChaos woodjh

starryskyz kindle mom egh34 lostknitter dablab horsewhisperer990 kevindorsey

Mnemosyne kindlek patrickb eirual yasmina ddarol Lalaboobaby paisley

patrisha pghaworth smitty89 *Flower* Cindergayle Kindergirl  Pat B sandLa

DD Shawna mcspice Ephany dzeiter MaureenH Supercrone Dalene meljackson_


----------



## ddarol

count me in too.  I love the blue one!


----------



## Lalaboobaby

I love the travel bags.  I could not only carry Nafertiti in it but also my beautiful iPhone.  I would love to see something in a blue fabric as well to match my Medge cover and skin.


----------



## paisley

Awesome bags! Thank you for the chance to win one!


----------



## patrisha w.

I love my Borsa Bella bag and I would be thrilled to get another!
me! Me! Choose me!!!
     

Patricia


----------



## pghaworth

Bag #2 is stunning. That fabric isn't on the website yet but what fun it would be to own that one. I hope, I hope.


----------



## smitty89

I am totally in!  I have been stalking her site to see these new bags, and I love them!  The blue would go great for my decalgirl skin!


----------



## farmwife99

pghaworth said:


> Bag #2 is stunning. That fabric isn't on the website yet but what fun it would be to own that one. I hope, I hope.


Are you talking about the blue travel bag?? If so it is the Lunar Blue Kindle Travel Bag on her site.


----------



## *Flower*

They're beautiful!

I'll be keeping my fingers crossed, and good luck to everyone........


----------



## Cindergayle

I think that these bags look great. I have been looking on them at etsy. I would really like to have one.


----------



## Kindgirl

I posted previously but don't see my name on the list... please add!


----------



## Pat B

My first post and I want to say that I love these bags.  I wish everyone luck...and me too!  
Another thanks is for all the great info given to get me started (enable) with my first kindle,  I have a new ROH in purple coming next week.  Good luck to everyone.  Everyone has been the greatest.


----------



## sandiLa

They're both so pretty.  Thanks for the chance to win one.

Sandy


----------



## DD

Very nice.  Can't wait to see the new fabrics.  Want something that picks up the purple in my Oberon ROH.


----------



## Shawna

Oh beautiful!!  Count me in!


----------



## mcspice

Cute!


----------



## Cuechick

Kindgirl said:


> I posted previously but don't see my name on the list... please add!


I got you this time!


----------



## Ephany

Oh, those are both lovely. It'd be really hard to choose between them.


----------



## dzeiter

What a great idea!!  

Good luck everyone.


----------



## MaureenH

Don't see my name on the list either, but thought I had posted. Just bought the Oberon Red River Garden and am now lusting for the decalgirl skin and Borsa Bella Bag, so count me in.


----------



## Supercrone

I've never won anything in my life , but what the heck! Put me on the list, too. I love the oriental-style patterns.


----------



## Dalene

Count me in! I love the fabrics on these.  

Dalene


----------



## meljackson

Gorgeous bags and they look professional! 

Melissa


----------



## luvmy4brats

Kendra said:


> Luvmy4brats,
> 
> Where did you find the sample you are looking to have made into the travel bag? I didn't see it on Melissa's site but oh so pretty!


It's one of her Kindle Bags. She says it's a new fabric. You can always tell her it's the Black and Pink flower one that Heather is getting. She should know.


----------



## *Flower*

When does the list get updated again?
I know tht I posted after the last update..... I'm doing the preKindle accessorizing thing  .

Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Cuechick

I got you but I will update it now... I wasn't really planning to do that but it is probably a good idea.


----------



## Cuechick

Octochick said:


> Okay, here are all the names I have so far... if anyone is missing, mispelled or if you see the same name twice please let me know.
> 
> _LLizzarddanc Mom2AshEmE Kathy Tamlyn2 luvmy4brats Googlegirl Andra
> 
> Gwen10 PraiseGod13 Cowgirl modkindle kari foogrrl Mr. Peabody
> 
> Linda Cannon-Mott ladyknight3 VictoriaP Sunflower424 KimmyA Thenuts454
> 
> kevin63 Dooterbug MeganW pomlover2586 Betsy the Quilter enwood Gables Girl
> 
> alugrag Avalon Kendra instinst ginaf20697 Britt TM Sienna_98 girl4us
> 
> cheshirenc Shizu ladyvolz rho Silver pawlaw Brenda stargazer0725 sem
> 
> amanda924 shima sixxmum sebat katbird1 Patricia shk246 Ruby lindnet
> 
> zeferjen beachgrl Dynamo frojazz libro PJS whofan ILoveMyKindle stringbeanie
> 
> dfwillia RB histrue jennyoh Dazlyn JeanThree lindsaygator tessa speters
> 
> melodyyyyy ELDogStar ferretluver MAGreen moosmutzel Jay Blue Marine Christina
> 
> farmwife99 cttcrazy jaspertyler Goofy370 *Kindlegirl* Atunah Flynpigs sheltiemom
> 
> Shetlander BurBunny DaisyMama Anne Buttercup dollcrazy Tippy vlaptina
> 
> Emmalita NancyB Becks KindleKay Antina5 akjak B-Kay Panjo ~joanna~
> 
> ogie287 Yogini2 Kjn33 jgbex Toby Lotus MineKinder JamieLynn832002
> 
> ak rain Seamonkey arshield kdawna Cherie Reyn DawnofChaos woodjh
> 
> starryskyz kindle mom egh34 lostknitter dablab horsewhisperer990 kevindorsey
> 
> Mnemosyne kindlek patrickb eirual yasmina ddarol Lalaboobaby paisley
> 
> patrisha pghaworth smitty89 *Flower* Cindergayle Pat B sandLa
> 
> DD Shawna mcspice Ephany dzeiter MaureenH Supercrone Dalene meljackson
> 
> Boston L Brandt TM Simplemines Nancyb24 Linda mydreamywish MonaSW
> _


_

Just updated......_


----------



## Boston

Love the travel bag and would like to sign-up. Thank you.


----------



## L Brandt

I just receive one of Melissa's Bags but the new Kindle Bags has me drooling!


----------



## TM

I like her stuff, but am not fond of her fabrics. I will say that blue one is growing on me though...


----------



## Simplemines

These kindlebags look lovely. I could've sworn I posted here already....! Please add me to the drawing.


----------



## NancyB24

Can you add me to the list, please........I would love one of those bags, I just bought my first Kindle 2


----------



## luvmy4brats

I ordered my Travel Bag today with this fabric:










I have no idea what fabric Melissa is going to use to line the inside of it...We agreed to let her surprise me!


----------



## Linda1915

Count me in too!  Gorgeous bags!


----------



## Monica

Me too, me too!  This would look great with my new Oberon cover!  My fingers are crossed


----------



## gwen10

luvmy4brats said:


> I ordered my Travel Bag today with this fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what fabric Melissa is going to use to line the inside of it...We agreed to let her surprise me!


Very pretty!


----------



## skanter

I tried to order one of these bags, registered with Etsy, but at "choose payment method" I clicked on a credit card and nothing happened. I tried this again, than gave up. Anyone else have this problem?

Business will not be good if ordering is impossible. Maybe winning the drawing is my only option.


----------



## MonaSW

skanter said:


> I tried to order one of these bags, registered with Etsy, but at "choose payment method" I clicked on a credit card and nothing happened. I tried this again, than gave up. Anyone else have this problem?
> 
> Business will not be good if ordering is impossible. Maybe winning the drawing is my only option.


Credit cards are handled through PayPal. The credit card logos tell you which credit cards can be processed through PayPal. You do not need a PayPal account to pay by credit card through PayPal.

Read more about it here: http://www.etsy.com/storque/how-to/how-to-pay-with-a-credit-card-and-create-a-paypal-account-746/


----------



## skanter

MonaSW said:


> Credit cards are handled through PayPal. The credit card logos tell you which credit cards can be processed through PayPal. You do not need a PayPal account to pay by credit card through PayPal.
> 
> Read more about it here: http://www.etsy.com/storque/how-to/how-to-pay-with-a-credit-card-and-create-a-paypal-account-746/


Got it! Thanks, Mona.


----------



## MonaSW

skanter said:


> Got it! Thanks, Mona.


Glad to help!


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> I ordered my Travel Bag today with this fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what fabric Melissa is going to use to line the inside of it...We agreed to let her surprise me!


I love your bag.


----------



## Kendra

luvmy4brats said:


> It's one of her Kindle Bags. She says it's a new fabric. You can always tell her it's the Black and Pink flower one that Heather is getting. She should know.


Heather,
Thanks... This is quite addicting! She is waiting to add new fabric this week and that is going to make my selection that more difficult!!!


----------



## cheshirenc

she's going to be too busy sewing to read on her new kindle.  I love the fabrics she's added.  I keep looking for additional purple fabrics, since I got the purple ROH.

I've gotten so many compliments on the case and the oberon cover.


----------



## KindleMom

I didn't want to read through the entire thread - 12 pages!!!  Do these bags fit the K2 in an Oberon cover.  I love the look and the strap.  Just how I love to carry a bag.


----------



## Cuechick

cheshirenc said:


> she's going to be too busy sewing to read on her new kindle. I love the fabrics she's added. I keep looking for additional purple fabrics, since I got the purple ROH.
> 
> I've gotten so many compliments on the case and the oberon cover.


I know she ordered a really pretty fabric with some purples in it that is laminated, like an oil 
cloth, not sure if she plans to try and make some Kindle bags with it but I hope so. I love oil cloth type 
fabrics.... and I really _heart_ Luv's fabric!

And yes Kindle Mom, they fit the K2 in an Oberon, you can actually read about that in the first post!


----------



## webhill

Those are some seriously kick-ass bags. I want one but I JUST bought an Oberon, and I'm way over Kindlebudget right now. Pout.


----------



## Ruby296

Can anyone comment on the average turn-around time from order date to receive date.....and no, I'm not anxious to get my bag or anything.........!!


----------



## Cuechick

Ruby said:


> Can anyone comment on the average turn-around time from order date to receive date.....and no, I'm not anxious to get my bag or anything.........!!


She is pretty fast but I would really urge you all to give her some time, she is making most of these to order and 
she is one woman show and has small children. I know her Mom came to visit, just to help her cut fabric! If the bag you ordered is already made, she will probably ship it tomorrow and you will receive a shipping notice. If she is making it, I am sure it will go out in 2 or 3 days... maybe sooner. She tries to get them out ASAP and I know is putting in 20 hour days. If she is using her K2 it is probably in talk mode!


----------



## KindleMom

Octochick said:


> And yes Kindle Mom, they fit the K2 in an Oberon, you can actually read about that in the first post!


Whoops. Had pregnancy brain moment there and I'm not even pregnant. I meant the K1. I must have hit the 2 instead of the 1. Yeah, let's blame it on that.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Okay I don't know how I missed this earlier, but I'm in!


----------



## MonaSW

KindleMom said:


> Whoops. Had pregnancy brain moment there and I'm not even pregnant. I meant the K1. I must have hit the 2 instead of the 1. Yeah, let's blame it on that.


Octochick said over on MobileRead that this will fit Kindle 1 in an Oberon Designs cover.


----------



## KindleMom

Thanks, Mona.

Just what I need.  An excuse to spend more $$$.  Haven't I already spent enough?  Apparently not.


----------



## Cuechick

Yes, it will fit the K1, it will actually be a bit big length wise, so you could request a tad smaller but I would get it as is, incase
you ever upgrade.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Quote from: B-Kay on March 13, 2009, 07:29:50 PM
Help, I am trying to complete an order for a travel bag and the question of method of shipment & payment method comes up but does not give me any choices.  The USPS and PayPal are the only options showing.  I don't have a PayPal account and normally do not choose USPS.  I have tried to go to the next page but the program will not let me advance forward.  What am I doing wrong?

Update:
I just placed my order for the travel bag with Melissa and she was very gracious and helpful.  Thank you to everyone who responded to my problem.  My bag should be here sometime next week.  Oh by the way, someone on this thread asked about if the KK in an Oberon cover would fit in the travel bag and Melissa told me that it would.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Oh sorry Octochick, I didn't see your post.  Thank you for your beautiful pictures and all of your help.


----------



## ArmyWife

Love the new travel bags.  Great work!

Melissa


----------



## skanter

MonaSW said:


> Glad to help!


Is the strap removable on the basic Kindle bag? If not, I heard Melissa can make it removable or leave it off?


----------



## jseidel5263

Drooling, wishing, hoping.  What a great looking tote for my Kindle.  Hope we ALL win a free one!!


----------



## JCBeam

They are absolutely stunning!


Juanita


----------



## Cuechick

skanter said:


> Is the strap removable on the basic Kindle bag? If not, I heard Melissa can make it removable or leave it off?


Yes it is removable.


----------



## bailey1313

I ordered the black and white one today. They look beautiful.
Cindy


----------



## pat8

These are beautiful.  I'm off to your Etsy site now. . . .

Patricia


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

pat8 said:


> These are beautiful. I'm off to your Etsy site now. . . .
> 
> Patricia


Welcome Patricia! When you finish shopping  please drop by the Intro/Welcome Board and introduce yourself. You will receive a warm welcome.


----------



## gwen10

My top zip Kindle bag is shipping today! I can't wait for it to arrive - hopefully Weds or Thurs.


----------



## Brenda M.

How cool for a giveaway!! I am responding to get into the drawing. I am still deciding on just which covers etc. I want to get.


----------



## Ruby296

Thanks Octo...I know these are handmade and well worth the wait, I was just curious!  
Ruby


----------



## pjinia

I have to jump in here and give a big 2 thumbs up to Melissa at Borsa Bella Bags too.  I ordered and received 1 of her Kindle bags that works great with my Oberon cover + a gadget bag I can use when I go walking for my cellphone/ipod, both in a pretty brown oriental floral I think she calls "Shower Clouds"....absolutely beautiful!  Then thanks to you guys mentioning the new Travel Bag I ran over to her Etsy site and ordered a matching travel bag Friday night.  The quality of her work is superb and the order turn-around time was less than a week, she's a great person to do business with.


----------



## Ripley

Thanks for the info! These are lovely. I would love to have one!

Great pics too, Octochick--as always.


----------



## Ruby296

I don't even have my travel bag yet, but I have to say that Melissa is awesome-I got shipping notice today!!!  So WA to NY priority mail means it *should* be here by Thursday-oh happy day!


----------



## bws_sweets

These are great!  I've been looking for a travel bag just like these.  Thanks!


----------



## egh34

Ordered the blue bag Saturday, shipped today, should get it Tues or Wed. Can't wait. Now if I could just decide on an Oberon Cover. It is driving me crazy!!!


----------



## SunnySD

What beautiful fabrics and the quality looks very good. Does it fit a K1 with an M-edge cover?


----------



## crisandria

The bags look great.  Until I saw these I did not think I needed a bag.  Now I need to get one or two of these.


----------



## Supercrone

egh34 said:


> Ordered the blue bag Saturday, shipped today, should get it Tues or Wed. Can't wait. Now if I could just decide on an Oberon Cover. It is driving me crazy!!!


Easy! Red River Garden.


----------



## egh34

I am sure I am over thinking this whole Oberon thing. I really do no like the Asian influence, although a lot of you do. I am also not real wild about the trees, and I don't like fantasy. I asked if they could  make the dragonfly pond in blue. They can't. So, thinking, thinking thinking!!!


----------



## gwen10

^^
Celtic knots?  I ordered it in black, but I think the wine is gorgeous, too!  If I really like my Celtic Knots, I plan to order the ROH in (probably) saddle.


----------



## kari

egh34 said:


> I am sure I am over thinking this whole Oberon thing. I really do no like the Asian influence, although a lot of you do. I am also not real wild about the trees, and I don't like fantasy. I asked if they could make the dragonfly pond in blue. They can't. So, thinking, thinking thinking!!!


They're offering Butterfly in Navy now, if that appeals to you. It's not trees or fantasy!


----------



## luvmy4brats

kari said:


> They're offering Butterfly in Navy now, if that appeals to you. It's not trees or fantasy!


Navy Butterfly is next on my list. But it will have to wait for awhile...I'll leave hints that I'd like it for a Mother's Day present.

Dragonfly in green would also be very pretty.


----------



## luvshihtzu

What a lovely size and shape. The little zip pocket is a great add on to hold my ear plugs and charging cord.  Hope I win one.

luvshihtzu


----------



## Cuechick

Updated: 3/16

_

Lizzarddanc Mom2AshEmE Kathy Tamlyn2 luvmy4brats Googlegirl Andra

Gwen10 PraiseGod13 Cowgirl modkindle kari foogrrl Mr. Peabody

Linda Cannon-Mott ladyknight3 VictoriaP Sunflower424 KimmyA Thenuts454

kevin63 Dooterbug MeganW pomlover2586 Betsy the Quilter enwood Gables Girl

alugrag Avalon Kendra instinst ginaf20697 Britt TM Sienna_98 girl4us

cheshirenc Shizu ladyvolz rho Silver pawlaw Brenda stargazer0725 sem

amanda924 shima sixxmum sebat katbird1 Patricia shk246 Ruby lindnet

zeferjen beachgrl Dynamo frojazz libro PJS whofan ILoveMyKindle stringbeanie

dfwillia RB histrue jennyoh Dazlyn JeanThree lindsaygator tessa speters

melodyyyyy ELDogStar ferretluver MAGreen moosmutzel Jay Blue Marine Christina

farmwife99 cttcrazy jaspertyler Goofy370 Kindlegirl Atunah Flynpigs sheltiemom

Shetlander BurBunny DaisyMama Anne Buttercup dollcrazy Tippy vlaptina

Emmalita NancyB Becks KindleKay Antina5 akjak B-Kay Panjo ~joanna~

ogie287 Yogini2 Kjn33 jgbex Toby Lotus MineKinder JamieLynn832002

ak rain Seamonkey arshield kdawna Cherie Reyn DawnofChaos woodjh

starryskyz kindle mom egh34 lostknitter dablab horsewhisperer990 kevindorsey

Mnemosyne kindlek patrickb eirual yasmina ddarol Lalaboobaby paisley

patrisha pghaworth smitty89 *Flower* Cindergayle Kindergirl Pat B sandLa

DD Shawna mcspice Ephany dzeiter MaureenH Supercrone Dalene meljackson

Boston L Brandt TM Simplemines Nancyb24 Linda mydreamywish KindleMom

webhill Vegas_Asian ArmyWife jseidel5263 JCBeam skanter baily1313 pat8

Brenda M. pjinia Jimi bws_sweets SunnySD crisandria luvshihtzu crebel jscris_


----------



## gwen10

luvmy4brats said:


> Navy Butterfly is next on my list. But it will have to wait for awhile...I'll leave hints that I'd like it for a Mother's Day present.
> 
> Dragonfly in green would also be very pretty.


Oh, Mother's Day! I'll hint for my ROH as my Mother's Day gift! Thanks for the reminder, Luv!


----------



## crebel

I am definitely posting in this thread to get my name in the drawing (I was gone all weekend and didn't read the entire thread until now)!  I love the pictures of these bags, they look a lot like the Belkin bags but the outside pocket and gorgeous fabrics are a big plus!  Thanks to everyone for sharing.


----------



## jscris

Those are beautiful!! I never win anything, but I'm going to try anyway.  

Janet


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Me?  I can't decide between Dragonfly Pond in Fern or Roof of Heaven in purple.....*sigh* 

There is a whole other thread I started for pictures of Oberons, since the obersondesign.com website's pictures are SO not what they look like in reality....  Check it out


----------



## egh34

They're offering Butterfly in Navy now, if that appeals to you.  It's not trees or fantasy!    



I think I am thisclose to ordering ROH in purple. I am not a purple person, but this seems to keep calling me. I return to the Oberon site at least 2 daily and have since before I got my K2, but this ROH is the one that has been calling me the most.


----------



## kari

jscris said:


> Those are beautiful!! I never win anything, but I'm going to try anyway.
> 
> Janet


LOL! Same here Janet!


----------



## Pencepon

I LOVE these bags! They would make nice gifts, too!


----------



## CegAbq

What a wonderful offer; I have just won a Kindle 1 from ebay and cannot wait for it to arrive. It would be wonderful to also win a Bella Bag!


----------



## kindlenewbie

I would like to enter the contest. Both bags are gorgeous. 

---kindlenewbie


----------



## Jaderose

I have 2 of the bags but would love to win a top zip one.


----------



## Cuechick

SunnySD said:


> What beautiful fabrics and the quality looks very good. Does it fit a K1 with an M-edge cover?


Hi Sunny,
If it is a regular M-edge not one with a light, it should. Not having one one myself I would measure yours and check it against the measurements posted for the bag your interested in. I do not think it should be a problem.


----------



## shk246

I just ordered the Kindle travel bag in "shower clouds".  Can't wait to get it !!
Now to see if I want to order a skin from DecalGirl.


----------



## Buttercup

I keep coming back to look at that blue bag, it is just gorgeous and I love the way the brown strap and zippers look with the fabric.  It is definately on my wish list.

(already listed for the giveaway so no need to count this post as a new entry)


----------



## melissaj323

these bags are beautiful! I want one!!! I bookmarked the sight and can't wait to choose one for Pj!


----------



## sweet_heart_960

very cute bags.


----------



## sergirl

I hope I'm not too late, I would love to have my name entered.  Those bags are great!

Thanks.


----------



## KasperKindler

these bags are just gorgeous...your pictures are really great too!  Sign me up for the drawing - but hey - win or loose, I'll be buying too!!  Thanks for finding such a great product!!


----------



## Patra

These are beautiful!  (And the 28th is my birthday, so...)


----------



## witchirsh

Those are terrific....I'm just waiting for my Kindle 2, and looking at accessories


----------



## rho

no need to update me - already in the contest - I'm waiting on my red bag and if I won I would choose the blue so I would have things to fit my whole wardrobe


----------



## Cuechick

Update 3/17 
_

Lizzarddanc Mom2AshEmE Kathy Tamlyn2 luvmy4brats Googlegirl Andra

Gwen10 PraiseGod13 Cowgirl modkindle kari foogrrl Mr. Peabody

Linda Cannon-Mott ladyknight3 VictoriaP Sunflower424 KimmyA Thenuts454

kevin63 Dooterbug MeganW pomlover2586 Betsy the Quilter enwood Gables Girl

alugrag Avalon Kendra instinst ginaf20697 Britt TM Sienna_98 girl4us

cheshirenc Shizu ladyvolz rho Silver pawlaw Brenda stargazer0725 sem

amanda924 shima sixxmum sebat katbird1 Patricia shk246 Ruby lindnet

zeferjen beachgrl Dynamo frojazz libro PJS whofan ILoveMyKindle stringbeanie

dfwillia RB histrue jennyoh Dazlyn JeanThree lindsaygator tessa speters

melodyyyyy ELDogStar ferretluver MAGreen moosmutzel Jay Blue Marine Christina

farmwife99 cttcrazy jaspertyler Goofy370 Kindlegirl Atunah Flynpigs sheltiemom

Shetlander BurBunny DaisyMama Anne Buttercup dollcrazy Tippy vlaptina

Emmalita NancyB Becks KindleKay Antina5 akjak B-Kay Panjo ~joanna~

ogie287 Yogini2 Kjn33 jgbex Toby Lotus MineKinder JamieLynn832002

ak rain Seamonkey arshield kdawna Cherie Reyn DawnofChaos woodjh

starryskyz kindle mom egh34 lostknitter dablab horsewhisperer990 kevindorsey

Mnemosyne kindlek patrickb eirual yasmina ddarol Lalaboobaby paisley

patrisha pghaworth smitty89 *Flower* Cindergayle Kindergirl Pat B sandLa

DD  Shawna mcspice Ephany dzeiter MaureenH Supercrone Dalene meljackson

Boston L Brandt TM Simplemines Nancyb24 Linda mydreamywish KindleMom

webhill Vegas_Asian ArmyWife jseidel5263 JCBeam skanter baily1313 pat8

Brenda M. pjinia Jimi bws_sweets SunnySD crisandria luvshihtzu crebel jscris

Pencepon cegabq kindlenewbie Jaderose melissaj323 sweet_heart_960 sergirl KasperKindle Patra

witchirsh tishaw

_


----------



## skanter

Just pick any name at random for the winner:



Octochick said:


> Update 3/17
> _
> 
> Lizzarddanc Mom2AshEmE Kathy Tamlyn2 luvmy4brats Googlegirl Andra
> 
> Gwen10 PraiseGod13 Cowgirl modkindle kari foogrrl Mr. Peabody
> 
> Linda Cannon-Mott ladyknight3 VictoriaP Sunflower424 KimmyA Thenuts454
> 
> kevin63 Dooterbug MeganW pomlover2586 Betsy the Quilter enwood Gables Girl
> 
> alugrag Avalon Kendra instinst ginaf20697 Britt TM Sienna_98 girl4us
> 
> cheshirenc Shizu ladyvolz rho Silver pawlaw Brenda stargazer0725 sem
> 
> amanda924 shima sixxmum sebat katbird1 Patricia shk246 Ruby lindnet
> 
> zeferjen beachgrl Dynamo frojazz libro PJS whofan ILoveMyKindle stringbeanie
> 
> dfwillia RB histrue jennyoh Dazlyn JeanThree lindsaygator tessa speters
> 
> melodyyyyy ELDogStar ferretluver MAGreen moosmutzel Jay Blue Marine Christina
> 
> farmwife99 cttcrazy jaspertyler Goofy370 Kindlegirl Atunah Flynpigs sheltiemom
> 
> Shetlander BurBunny DaisyMama Anne Buttercup dollcrazy Tippy vlaptina
> 
> Emmalita NancyB Becks KindleKay Antina5 akjak B-Kay Panjo ~joanna~
> 
> ogie287 Yogini2 Kjn33 jgbex Toby Lotus MineKinder JamieLynn832002
> 
> ak rain Seamonkey arshield kdawna Cherie Reyn DawnofChaos woodjh
> 
> starryskyz kindle mom egh34 lostknitter dablab horsewhisperer990 kevindorsey
> 
> Mnemosyne kindlek patrickb eirual yasmina ddarol Lalaboobaby paisley
> 
> patrisha pghaworth smitty89 *Flower* Cindergayle Kindergirl Pat B sandLa
> 
> DD Shawna mcspice Ephany dzeiter MaureenH Supercrone Dalene meljackson
> 
> Boston L Brandt TM Simplemines Nancyb24 Linda mydreamywish KindleMom
> 
> webhill Vegas_Asian ArmyWife jseidel5263 JCBeam [size=28pt]*skanter * baily1313 pat8
> 
> Brenda M. pjinia Jimi bws_sweets SunnySD crisandria luvshihtzu crebel jscris
> 
> Pencepon cegabq kindlenewbie Jaderose melissaj323 sweet_heart_960 sergirl [/size]
> 
> _


----------



## tlshaw

I love these bags, count me in. These would be great for going back and forth to work.


----------



## Jaasy

Beautiful bags, I'd love to have one of these...


----------



## luvmy4brats

I got shipping notice last night that my travel bag shipped. Yay!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

luvmy4brats said:


> I got shipping notice last night that my travel bag shipped. Yay!


How exciting Luv!!


----------



## rho

mine is in the dreaded USPS system somewhere - why the heck do they have a tracking area if you can't track the blasted thing -- so I guess I will just have to be patient and wait    I'm not good at patience ......


----------



## gwen10

Mine shipped via USPS, too.  Tracking says it arrived in town late last night, so hopefully it will be delivered today.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

I want in! Those bags are beautiful!! I must go look at her site.


----------



## Rhiathame

These are really nice. I find that my K2 with the Amazon cover barely fits in my purse. I can fit it but it really requires some rearranging of things and sometimes I don't want to take my full purse. This would fit the bill perfectly! Hope I win!


----------



## traceyreads

I love these! Would be great for travel.


----------



## lexic

I'm new here and a new Kindle owner. This would be a great way to start accessorizing.


----------



## crebel

Congrats on your first post lexic - good to have you with us.  The Accessories Board can be a dangerous place (for your wallet) to start your KB career!


----------



## gwen10

I received my 10x7 top zip bag today - absolutely gorgeous and fits my K2 w/Amazon cover with room to spare. The bag is well constructed and nicely padded!  I think my Oberon cover will fit in this bag nicely as well.  As soon as Melissa posts her new fabrics I will also be ordering a travel bag - unless I win this contest, that is!  I can't recommend Borsa Bella bags enough!  


PS I'll post pics once my Oberon cover arrives.


----------



## purlwise

Very pretty.  I wonder which would go better with the Oberon Tree of Life in Green?


----------



## frojazz

I got my Borsa Bella cosmetics bag a few days ago, and the quality of these bags is awesome!!  I'm going to keep my eye on the kindle travel bags and hope that a pretty fabric is still available when my bank account bounces back from all the spending I've been doing lately!  (Is there a 'enabled' kindle tag?!?)


----------



## Luckymomx4

Oooh!  These are wonderful!  I just got my Kindle yesterday and she needs a good resting place - this would be perfect!


----------



## Lynn

Count me in- always willing to try something new!

Lynn L


----------



## Malibama

Me, ME MMMMMEEEEE


----------



## Marguerite

I would love to win one of these bags.  I recently got my Kindle and am waiting for more money to start buying accessories.  these are beautiful


----------



## Cindergayle

I just ordered a Borsa Bella travel bag for my Kindle. I can't wait to get it.


----------



## Cindergayle

I ordered a Borsa Bella Bag tonight. I am looking forward to it's arrival. I think they look great , and still hope to win one.


----------



## curlylocdiva

I ordered the Red Japanese bag on tuesday and its on its way here to Sunny OKC. I was torn between the travel bag and the regular bag so I opted for the regular one. I am really excited and hope it arrives by Saturday. I got my K2 on Monday so I am wanting to take it out but I refuse until I have padded protection. 

Brittney


----------



## ELDogStar

So...
Did I win it yet?
Eric


----------



## Kristus412

Posting for my chance to win. March 27th is my birthday!! I'll be 30 this year.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Kristus412 said:


> Posting for my chance to win. March 27th is my birthday!!


Gee we have the same birthday Kritus! March 27th is a good day!


----------



## Cuechick

Newest Update... also as you can all see the list is _very_ long, if your have not posted yet please put something in your post, like "please ad me" or "This is my 1st post" so I do not have to keep checking the whole list! Thanks!! 

_
Lizzarddanc Mom2AshEmE Kathy Tamlyn2 luvmy4brats Googlegirl Andra

Gwen10 PraiseGod13 Cowgirl modkindle kari foogrrl Mr. Peabody

Linda Cannon-Mott ladyknight3 VictoriaP Sunflower424 KimmyA Thenuts454

kevin63 Dooterbug MeganW pomlover2586 Betsy the Quilter enwood Gables Girl

alugrag Avalon Kendra instinst ginaf20697 Britt TM Sienna_98 girl4us

cheshirenc Shizu ladyvolz rho Silver pawlaw Brenda stargazer0725 sem

amanda924 shima sixxmum sebat katbird1 Patricia shk246 Ruby lindnet

zeferjen beachgrl Dynamo frojazz libro PJS whofan ILoveMyKindle stringbeanie

dfwillia RB histrue jennyoh Dazlyn JeanThree lindsaygator tessa speters

melodyyyyy ELDogStar ferretluver MAGreen moosmutzel Jay Blue Marine Christina

farmwife99 cttcrazy jaspertyler Goofy370 Kindlegirl Atunah Flynpigs sheltiemom

Shetlander BurBunny DaisyMama Anne Buttercup dollcrazy Tippy vlaptina

Emmalita NancyB Becks KindleKay Antina5 akjak B-Kay Panjo ~joanna~

ogie287 Yogini2 Kjn33 jgbex Toby Lotus MineKinder JamieLynn832002

ak rain Seamonkey arshield kdawna Cherie Reyn DawnofChaos woodjh

starryskyz kindle mom egh34 lostknitter dablab horsewhisperer990 kevindorsey

Mnemosyne kindlek patrickb eirual yasmina ddarol Lalaboobaby paisley

patrisha pghaworth smitty89 *Flower* Cindergayle Kindergirl Pat B sandLa

DD Shawna mcspice Ephany dzeiter MaureenH Supercrone Dalene meljackson

Boston L Brandt TM Simplemines Nancyb24 Linda mydreamywish KindleMom

webhill Vegas_Asian ArmyWife jseidel5263 JCBeam skanter baily1313 pat8

Brenda M. pjinia Jimi bws_sweets SunnySD crisandria luvshihtzu crebel jscris

Pencepon cegabq kindlenewbie Jaderose melissaj323 sweet_heart_960 sergirl

KasperKindle Patra witchirsh tishaw Jaasy WolfePrincess73 Rhiathame traceyreads

lexic crebel purlwise Luckymomx4 Lynn Malibama Marguerite curlylockdiva Kristus412_


----------



## Marine Mom

Hi there!
Well, this lovely contest has finally taken me out of lurker mode and encouraged me to jump in!

Please add my name to the list and enter me in the drawing.
Thanks!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Marine Mom said:


> Hi there!
> Well, this lovely contest has finally taken me out of lurker mode and encouraged me to jump in!
> 
> Please add my name to the list and enter me in the drawing.
> Thanks!


Glad you are joining the give away thread! Please go by and tell us more about yourself on the Intro/Welcome Baord. You will receive a warm welcome. Welcome to KB!


----------



## carrie

Put me in the drawing too!  My Kindle needs a new place to live!


----------



## Esther

Please add me to the list!! Thank You!!!

  And...Welcome Marine Mom!!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I received my travel bag today and I love it!   The Pink Kleo is a perfect match for my red River Garden. I am sitting in bed just looking at my cover lying on my bag, so gorgeous. Just enough red in the fabric to compliment the cover. Wish I could post a photo for all to see.  

Have I posted lately how fantastic Melissa's bags are!!


----------



## Genie

Just received my Borsa Bella Kindle bag in the Red Japanese print and it is absolutely beautiful! 
I liked it so well I just ordered the same print in the travel bag. Do not hesitate to order one because these bags are beautiful and very well made.  Service is great and very fast shipping!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Genie said:


> Just received my Borsa Bella Kindle bag in the Red Japanese print and it is absolutely beautiful!
> I liked it so well I just ordered the same print in the travel bag. Do not hesitate to order one because these bags are beautiful and very well made. Service is great and very fast shipping!


Welcome Genie and congrats on your Borsa Bella Bag! Please go by Intro/Welcome and tell us more about yourself. Glad you are here.


----------



## VictoriaP

Genie said:


> Just received my Borsa Bella Kindle bag in the Red Japanese print and it is absolutely beautiful!
> I liked it so well I just ordered the same print in the travel bag. Do not hesitate to order one because these bags are beautiful and very well made. Service is great and very fast shipping!


I have this one in the original Kindle bag too, and I absolutely love it.  Can't wait to see it in the travel bag version!

Welcome!!!!!


----------



## Kristus412

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Gee we have the same birthday Kritus! March 27th is a good day!


Yes it is!


----------



## Guest

rho said:


> mine is in the dreaded USPS system somewhere - why the heck do they have a tracking area if you can't track the blasted thing -- so I guess I will just have to be patient and wait  I'm not good at patience ......


There is no tracking available from the Post Office except for Express Mail.


----------



## MonaSW

USPS Delivery Confirmation is just that, confirmation of delivery. However sometimes someone along the route may scan the item and that you can see when you put in the tracking number.


----------



## Guest

Add me please.    I just ordered one of her side zip bags. So gorgeous!


----------



## Anne

I received my travel bag (Blossoms Fabic) yesterday. I love it.


----------



## kyliedork

pick me, pick me, pick me


----------



## Cuechick

Hi everyone, latest update. I am heading out of town for the weekend... still let me know if I somehow missed you (check carefully) or if I got anyone twice... and if your adding your name, *let me know in your post, your new*. I may check in but will probably not update again till Sunday.

_
Lizzarddanc Mom2AshEmE Kathy Tamlyn2 luvmy4brats Googlegirl Andra

Gwen10 PraiseGod13 Cowgirl modkindle kari foogrrl Mr. Peabody

Linda Cannon-Mott ladyknight3 VictoriaP Sunflower424 KimmyA Thenuts454

kevin63 Dooterbug MeganW pomlover2586 Betsy the Quilter enwood Gables Girl

alugrag Avalon Kendra instinst ginaf20697 Britt TM Sienna_98 girl4us

cheshirenc Shizu ladyvolz rho Silver pawlaw Brenda stargazer0725 sem

amanda924 shima sixxmum sebat katbird1 Patricia shk246 Ruby lindnet

zeferjen beachgrl Dynamo frojazz libro PJS whofan ILoveMyKindle stringbeanie

dfwillia RB histrue jennyoh Dazlyn JeanThree lindsaygator tessa speters

melodyyyyy ELDogStar ferretluver MAGreen moosmutzel Jay Blue Marine Christina

farmwife99 cttcrazy jaspertyler Goofy370 Kindlegirl Atunah Flynpigs sheltiemom

Shetlander BurBunny DaisyMama Anne Buttercup dollcrazy Tippy vlaptina

Emmalita NancyB Becks KindleKay Antina5 akjak B-Kay Panjo ~joanna~

ogie287 Yogini2 Kjn33 jgbex Toby Lotus MineKinder JamieLynn832002

ak rain Seamonkey arshield kdawna Cherie Reyn DawnofChaos woodjh

starryskyz kindle mom egh34 lostknitter dablab horsewhisperer990 kevindorsey

Mnemosyne kindlek patrickb eirual yasmina ddarol Lalaboobaby paisley

patrisha pghaworth smitty89 *Flower* Cindergayle Kindergirl Pat B sandLa

DD Shawna mcspice Ephany dzeiter MaureenH Supercrone Dalene meljackson

Boston L Brandt TM Simplemines Nancyb24 Linda mydreamywish KindleMom

webhill Vegas_Asian ArmyWife jseidel5263 JCBeam skanter baily1313 pat8

Brenda M. pjinia Jimi bws_sweets SunnySD crisandria luvshihtzu crebel jscris

Pencepon cegabq kindlenewbie Jaderose melissaj323 sweet_heart_960 sergirl

KasperKindle Patra witchirsh tishaw Jaasy WolfePrincess73 Rhiathame traceyreads

lexic crebel purlwise Luckymomx4 Lynn Malibama Marguerite curlylockdiva

Kristus412 Marine Mom carrie Esther NYCKindleFan Genie kyliedork_


----------



## RangerXenos

Please enter me please, and thank you!


----------



## Grandma63379

I just got my Kindle 2 and it is amazing and now I see that I can dress her up, what fun.  Thanks for all the great information.
Happy Reading
Cheryl


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Grandma63379 said:


> I just got my Kindle 2 and it is amazing and now I see that I can dress her up, what fun. Thanks for all the great information.
> Happy Reading
> Cheryl


Congratulations Cheryl and Welcome!  You will be amused that you will love your Kindle more and more. I am just as excited as I was in September when I got it. Please go by _*Intro/Welcome Board *_ and make an intro. You will receive a warm KB welcome.


----------



## Jessrof

I want one!!!!  Will they fit the K1 with an medge cover... if not I just will have an excuse to buy an oberon! YAY!


----------



## jasper

I love the fabric!  When I grow up and have all of my projects finished....I want to learn to make gorgeous bags like these!!  Thanks, Jas


----------



## lynninva

Please enter my name in the contest.

I would love to win one of these.  I have the wristlet Kindle bag from Borsa Bella & it is lovely!  I have received many compliments on it.


----------



## nelle

I am new here and am trying to figure out how to accessorize - a fun problem!  The Borsa Bella bags look wonderful! Please enter me - Thanks!  Ellen


----------



## Ruby296

Jessrof said:


> I want one!!!! Will they fit the K1 with an medge cover... if not I just will have an excuse to buy an oberon! YAY!


I just got my Travel Bag on Weds and it fits perfectly w/the M-Edge Platform which is slightly taller than the Executive and Prodigy. HTH!


----------



## farmwife99

I got my Lunar Blue Kindle Travel Bag yesterday. It is very, very well made.
The color is very nice also, but is not as blue as the picture appears on my computer. More of a green blue.
You won't be disappointed in the quality of these bags.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I don't see my name in the bove list ^^^^ Although I was in past lists..... Could you please add me


----------



## Kathy

KindleKay said:


> I don't see my name in the bove list ^^^^ Although I was in past lists..... Could you please add me


You are there. A little over half way down and in the middle of the names. The first name in the line is Emmalita.


----------



## cricketlady

I love these!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Aw shucks....sorry....And I went through the list 3 times!!!

*hangs head in shame*


----------



## glassymomma

This is a great idea!  I hope your business is successful!


----------



## ak rain

when is the winner picked? how does one random pick on a computer? I have only seen the slips in a hat methed.
sylvia


----------



## MarthaT

Great idea!


----------



## Kathy

KindleKay (#1652) said:


> Aw shucks....sorry....And I went through the list 3 times!!!
> 
> *hangs head in shame*


Its hard to read the names.


----------



## rho

I got mine today (the red one) and I love it!!! In fact I love it so much I want to order the blue one -- I never win anything - *EVER* - so should I just order it and be done with it -- or hope beyond hope that I actually win something for a change. Maybe God will decide I have had a yucky almost decade and decide it is time for something fun to happen -- what to do what to do .....


----------



## skanter

I received my Borsa Bella bag today, this one:
_*
The Original Kindle Bag fits the KINDLE 1 and 2 WITH a Cover*_

Unfortunately, my Kindle 1 with M-Edge Executive Leather cover did not fit in the bag - it was too small. 

I was under the impression that many here use BB bags with M-Edge. Do these bags only fit K1 with it's original cover? 

I wrote Melissa, I'm sure she will straighten it out, perhaps get me a larger bag...


----------



## Kind

rho said:


> I got mine today (the red one) and I love it!!! In fact I love it so much I want to order the blue one -- I never win anything - *EVER* - so should I just order it and be done with it -- or hope beyond hope that I actually win something for a change. Maybe God will decide I have had a yucky almost decade and decide it is time for something fun to happen -- what to do what to do .....


Any pics?


----------



## rho

Kind said:


> Any pics?


no I don't know where my charger is for my camera - it's on my list of things to look for though  honest -- I can't remember if I have used it since Hubby got back from Argentina in September - but I know it isn't in the camera bag -


----------



## skanter

skanter said:


> I received my Borsa Bella bag today, this one:
> _*
> The Original Kindle Bag fits the KINDLE 1 and 2 WITH a Cover*_
> 
> Unfortunately, my Kindle 1 with M-Edge Executive Leather cover did not fit in the bag - it was too small.
> 
> I was under the impression that many here use BB bags with M-Edge. Do these bags only fit K1 with it's original cover?
> 
> I wrote Melissa, I'm sure she will straighten it out, perhaps get me a larger bag...


Melissa wrote right back - it seems there was a message on the Etsy site about noifying her if using M-Edge covers. I must have missed it. She is sending new bag (right size) with stamped envelope for return of old one. Great customer service!


----------



## Anne

skanter said:


> Melissa wrote right back - it seems there was a message on the Etsy site about noifying her if using M-Edge covers. I must have missed it. She is sending new bag (right size) with stamped envelope for return of old one. Great customer service!


Melissa offered to do the same thing for me. She wanted to replace one of the covers I have so it would fit the Medge. Since I have two Oberon covers I did not want to do that. So I just ordered another cover to fit my medge cover. Her customer service is the best.


----------



## katbird1

I just received my Original Kindle Bag for my K1 w/executive m-edge cover and, like you, skanter, it is too tight a fit.  Melissa was very quick to reply and said she would be glad to send me a larger one.  I'm very happy with her professionalism (long word for me this early in the morn), and would recommend her to everyone.


----------



## kari

Mine doesn't fit my M-edge either.  I thought it was supposed to fit all covers, but I guess not!  Does the travel bag fit M-edge?  I have the original one.


----------



## JAG

Wow. I just check out the travel bags and sleeves on her site. Great fabrics!


----------



## drenee

Thank you very much.  What a great prize for whoever wins.  

I'm also thinking I might look into one of these for my sister.  She's in a wheelchair and there's no place for a normal size purse, unless I carry it, and the smaller versions we've been able to find are not big enough to hold a few neccessities.  These look like they may be perfect, and the strap can go over her shoulder and not be in her way.
Thanks again,
deb


----------



## Cuechick

Octochick said:


> If you have an M-edge she will custom fit those for just a few dollars more.


Hey ladies.
I am still out of town and am just checking and noticed that a few m-edge owners had a problem with fit. If you read the very first post, I do tell you that the m-edge, depending on the style might require a different size. I also know this is noted on both her store sites. I have never used this cover and only know the size varies depending on the style etc...
I think it is exceptional service that she is making these exchanges, had you read more carefully before you order, this might have been avoided. Remember we are readers  

_Please_ measure your covers and contact *before* ordering if you have an M-edge K1 or K2! Thanks!


----------



## Anne

Octochick said:


> Hey ladies.
> I am still out of town and am just checking and noticed that a few m-edge owners had a problem with fit. If you read the very first post, I do tell you that the m-edge, depending on the style might require a different size. I also know this is noted on both her store sites. I have never used this cover and only know the size varies depending on the style etc...
> I think it is exceptional service that she is making these exchanges, had you read more carefully before you order, this might have been avoided. Remember we are readers
> 
> _Please_ measure your covers and contact *before* ordering if you have an M-edge K1 or K2! Thanks!


I was one of the first to order bags from Melissa. At that time I did not know I would order the Medge and what the fit would be. I got in touch with Melissa not to complain but just to order a larger cover so my medge would fit. Before taking a order for the larger cover Melissa offered to make the exchange. I wanted to keep the covers I had and did not have a problem ordering and paying for a larger cover to fit the Medge cover.


----------



## Xina

Oh Wow! I'm new to this forum. These Borsa Bella bags are gorgeous, please enter me for the giveaway!  :


----------



## drenee

Welcome Xina.  Please go to introductions and introduce yourself.  You found the accessories board first.  You're going to fit in just fine.
deb


----------



## kari

Anne said:


> I was one of the first to order bags from Melissa. At that time I did not know I would order the Medge and what the fit would be.


Ditto. I just got my m-edge covers. I ordered the night the first bag was posted (I was the second order right after Octo) -- before Melissa even knew they would be for our Kindles although she did resize mine to 10 x 7 thinking it would fit with the covers.

If I order a travel bag, I'll have to decide which covers I would use it with and get the fit accordingly. Right now I'm leaning toward just using my Oberon which is my favorite anyway -- and in that case the travel bag as is would be fine.

But the point is -- if you have an M-edge cover, check measurements carefully b/c her bags do not automatically fit them even if the note says they do.


----------



## sixxmum

Same with me (ordered before that notice was there).  But, I ended up returning the Executive anyway and I'm waiting on a platform.  So, the Borsa has been good for the no-cover period.  When the new MEdge comes, I'll just have to order another one if this doesn't fit ; )


----------



## purdueav8r

Lol.  Well, I already have 2 Borsa Bella bags, both the original top zips that fit K1 & K2 w/covers.  I have the pretty pink & green one & also the green one that's the same print as the red one in Octochick's first post.  I really, really want one of her adorable "Let's Do Lunch" handbags & these travel bags look very enticing too.  Ah gee.  What's a girl to do? 

I guess if I end up winning, then at least my hubby can't complain about me spending more money, huh?  I can just hear it now.  Me-  "But honey, I won it.  It was free, I swear!"  Him-  "Yeah, uh huh.  Right.  Free.  Is that what they call it?"  I just know he wouldn't believe me.  Lol.  I probably won't have to worry though b/c I NEVER win anything.  Ever.  Lol.  Don't see that changing now, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

OK all, so with a new medical diagnosis, I think that I need to quit carrying around my gi-normous Dolce & Gabanna (knockoff) bag.  I think carrying something smaller will help my shoulders and elbows.  Sooooo, off I run to borsabella.com and emailed Melissa.  I am happy to report that I now have a Zip Hip bag, a Travel Bag and a "New" gadget bag (Yes, I got a sneak peek at the pictures) in the "Twilight" fabric coming to me.

Oh my aching credit card!! (but if it helps pain in my shoulders and elbows, then it is all for the good, right?!?!)


----------



## drenee

KK, I have been thinking the same thing this morning.  Carrying a purse of any size is becoming harder and harder.  I too am thinking of getting a Bora Bella for medical reasons.  I went shopping with my mom and sister one day this week and my back was killing me after just a couple of hours at the mall.  And I didn't even have a large bag.  I just think the fabric bag would be lighter.
deb


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

drenee, the zip hip looks like it may work for me as it is a small-ish size, but I think that it will hold the things I can't live without.  It also has a long strap that I can wear across the chest style (or is it over the neck style?)  Anyway, I have to scale down.  My joint pain is at an all time high and now that I just found out I have Lupus, I guess a lighter purse can't hurt anything.  I don't know if it will help at all though, but it sure sounds good....Something's gotta give for me....


----------



## kari

sixxmum said:


> Same with me (ordered before that notice was there). But, I ended up returning the Executive anyway and I'm waiting on a platform. So, the Borsa has been good for the no-cover period. When the new MEdge comes, I'll just have to order another one if this doesn't fit ; )


The platform will probably fit if you have the original 10 x 7 bag. My platform fits although barely -- no room to spare and it pulls on the zipper a bit more than I would like. My Medge prodigy doesn't fit but so far I don't like it anyway so it doesn't matter. lol


----------



## drenee

KK, sorry to hear about the Lupus.  Even if the bag isn't the perfect answer, it's a great little gift for yourself.  
deb


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Thanks, drenee...that is what I am telling myself anyway!!


----------



## frojazz

Kay,
I've been doing some emotional spending lately. I think my reasons are _much _ weaker than yours. Your purchases will actually *relieve * some of your pain. Mine will just distract me!! LOL


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

THANKS FRO!!!

That is just what I needed to hear to justify myself...


----------



## drenee

I have been doing some distracting purchasing lately.  I've bought two pair of Bass shoes at an outlet, a pair of boots on clearance, a pair of Ann Taylor pants, were 108.00, got for 11.00, a few tops, t-shirts, a vest, a new lipstick, and this morning I ordered a skin for an Ipod Classic I recently acquired.  Holy cow, I need to stay home more.  LOL.
deb


----------



## Reyn

I ordered the regular kindle bag (side zip) with the Astrid fabric on Wed.  I received it today!  I have the m-edge executive for K1 and it fits perfectly.  The width is snug but not too tight.  The zipper really doesn't pull and the case is easy to get in and out.  I really love it.  When I get my new cover (another m-edge executive in mocha) and my new Decalgirl skin, I will post pics.


----------



## Ruby296

The Travel Bag fits the K2 in the M-Edge Platform w/about 1/2" to spare at the top.  It fits so well it almost seems custom made.


----------



## VictoriaP

KK--I've been eyeballing the hip zip as well, but thinking it wasn't quite big enough for the K2 with the Oberon cover (and frankly, a BB sleeve!).  I have the Let's do Lunch, and the travel bag pokes out of that by an inch or more--the hip zip is actually an inch shorter.  So I'll be interested to hear how you like that one with your K1.

I can relate on having to make things lighter--in limboland with two "working" autoimmune diagnoses here myself.  Gotta love it when they tell you things have to get worse before they can give you an official diagnosis.  Just lightened my purse weight again this morning.  Adding the K2 to my daily load isn't helping!  But holy cow, it's a lot easier to hold & read than a DTB.


----------



## rho

VictoriaP said:


> KK--I've been eyeballing the hip zip as well, but thinking it wasn't quite big enough for the K2 with the Oberon cover (and frankly, a BB sleeve!). I have the Let's do Lunch, and the travel bag pokes out of that by an inch or more--the hip zip is actually an inch shorter. So I'll be interested to hear how you like that one with your K1.
> 
> I can relate on having to make things lighter--in limboland with two "working" autoimmune diagnoses here myself. Gotta love it when they tell you things have to get worse before they can give you an official diagnosis. Just lightened my purse weight again this morning. Adding the K2 to my daily load isn't helping! But holy cow, it's a lot easier to hold & read than a DTB.


you made me laugh - I'm in the same boat - doctor says "You ARE sick-- and it is autoimmune but I can't say what it is exactly" The numbers are off just not off enough in one particular area to say which of 3 or 4 things it could be --- Of course that would be on top of Fibromyalgia, Ulcerative Colitis, Menieres, and current broken bones 

Basically I have felt bad for so long I don't remember what good feels like and I just don't have time for more things to be listed


----------



## skanter

kari said:


> Mine doesn't fit my M-edge either. I thought it was supposed to fit all covers, but I guess not! Does the travel bag fit M-edge? I have the original one.


It seems there is some confusion about M-Edge cover sizes and BB bags. It seems Melissa put something up on the Etsy website about it, but she only mentioned M-Edge_ Platform _covers, which is not what many of us have.

Hopefully she will get this straightened out, and I'm sure she will get everyone the right-sized bag ASAP.


----------



## VictoriaP

rho said:


> you made me laugh - I'm in the same boat - doctor says "You ARE sick-- and it is autoimmune but I can't say what it is exactly" The numbers are off just not off enough in one particular area to say which of 3 or 4 things it could be --- Of course that would be on top of Fibromyalgia, Ulcerative Colitis, Menieres, and current broken bones
> 
> Basically I have felt bad for so long I don't remember what good feels like and I just don't have time for more things to be listed


LOL--the joys (<---sarcasm) of autoimmune disorders. Or as my rheumatologist put it, "well, it's kinda like a snake in a hole--there's definitely a snake in there, but what kind of snake, I can't tell you at this point!" I have to admit, he's my favorite doctor--he's at least willing to take action on what evidence he has, unlike the neurologists who won't move an inch until they're absolutely sure.

The worst period in the last year was when I was too fatigued to do anything at all but read...and I couldn't read because I couldn't hold a book. Thankfully that flare up is over, but it makes me insanely grateful for my K2.


----------



## farmwife99

kari said:


> Mine doesn't fit my M-edge either. I thought it was supposed to fit all covers, but I guess not! Does the travel bag fit M-edge? I have the original one.


My M-edge fits in the travel bag I just got a few days ago.


----------



## tokyolane

Melissa's bags are beautiful! I just got my kindle bag from her here in TOKYO! Love the fabric! These travel bags look awesome!


----------



## kkkkatie

I bought one of Borsa Bella's zip bags for my Kindle. Wow! Don't hesitate! Super quality, super fast shipping, fits my Kindle very nicely and includes a protective padding for the Kindle. I found mine on Borsa Bella's Etsy website. I love having something unique that can easily slide in and out of my bag I take to work each day.


----------



## justpam

Very nice. I hope I win.


----------



## Cuechick

3/22 update...

_

Lizzarddanc Mom2AshEmE Kathy Tamlyn2 luvmy4brats Googlegirl Andra

Gwen10 PraiseGod13 Cowgirl modkindle kari foogrrl Mr. Peabody

Linda Cannon-Mott ladyknight3 VictoriaP Sunflower424 KimmyA Thenuts454

kevin63 Dooterbug MeganW pomlover2586 Betsy the Quilter enwood Gables Girl

alugrag Avalon Kendra instinst ginaf20697 Britt TM Sienna_98 girl4us

cheshirenc Shizu ladyvolz rho Silver pawlaw Brenda stargazer0725 sem

amanda924 shima sixxmum sebat katbird1 Patricia shk246 Ruby lindnet

zeferjen beachgrl Dynamo frojazz libro PJS whofan ILoveMyKindle stringbeanie

dfwillia RB histrue jennyoh Dazlyn JeanThree lindsaygator tessa speters

melodyyyyy ELDogStar ferretluver MAGreen moosmutzel Jay Blue Marine Christina

farmwife99 cttcrazy jaspertyler Goofy370 Kindlegirl Atunah Flynpigs sheltiemom

Shetlander BurBunny DaisyMama Anne Buttercup dollcrazy Tippy vlaptina

Emmalita NancyB Becks KindleKay Antina5 akjak B-Kay Panjo ~joanna~

ogie287 Yogini2 Kjn33 jgbex Toby Lotus MineKinder JamieLynn832002

ak rain Seamonkey arshield kdawna Cherie Reyn DawnofChaos woodjh

starryskyz kindle mom egh34 lostknitter dablab horsewhisperer990 kevindorsey

Mnemosyne kindlek patrickb eirual yasmina ddarol Lalaboobaby paisley

patrisha pghaworth smitty89 *Flower* Cindergayle Kindergirl Pat B sandLa

DD Shawna mcspice Ephany dzeiter MaureenH Supercrone Dalene meljackson

Boston L Brandt TM Simplemines Nancyb24 Linda mydreamywish KindleMom

webhill Vegas_Asian ArmyWife jseidel5263 JCBeam skanter baily1313 pat8

Brenda M. pjinia Jimi bws_sweets SunnySD crisandria luvshihtzu crebel jscris

Pencepon cegabq kindlenewbie Jaderose melissaj323 sweet_heart_960 sergirl

KasperKindle Patra witchirsh tishaw Jaasy WolfePrincess73 Rhiathame traceyreads

lexic crebel purlwise Luckymomx4 Lynn Malibama Marguerite curlylockdiva

Kristus412 Marine Mom carrie Esther NYCKindleFan Genie kyliedork RangerXenos

Grandma63379 Jessrof jasper lynninva nelle cricketlady glasstmomma ak rain

Martha T JAG Xina drenee purdueav8r tokyolane justpam_


----------



## Lynn

Welcome Tokyolane, kkkatie and justpam- I'm sure you will like it here- lots of nice people. Though they may entice you to buy all kinds of stuff for your Kindle  But then you did start out posting in the  Accessories thread!

LynnL


----------



## Grandma63379

Oh, this forum is bad!  I bought a travel bag yesterday (purple Asian), Oberon butterfly purple cover and the water lilly skin.  
Now I want the large journal so I can also use my hinged cover from Amazon.  Do you know if the travel bag would be big enough for the Oberon journal?  I'm so enjoying my Kindle!  Have fun everyone, now it is time to see about a second job. 
Cheryl


----------



## intinst

See, we are enablers for the Kindle and the country!


----------



## happyreader

Love your bags. I also will be needing one.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Welcome happyreader and grandma!!!  Glad to have "properly" enabled you!!  

Be sure to stop by the Welocme board to introduce yourself to us.  We promise to give you a warm Kindleboards welcome!!


----------



## KohnKindle

Just Love these bags.  Already have the one she made for the K2 with amazon cover. But the travel bag looks very useful.


----------



## Laurie

How did I not see this giveaway post before!! I check in every day... must not have been paying attention. I found it this time because I came on specifically looking for information on the Borsa Bella bags. I just got my M-Edge platform cover (which I love!) and wanted to see if I had to order a certain type of bag from Borsa Bella in order to make sure it fits.


----------



## spikemom

Those are beautiful!


----------



## frog2

This could be the easiest contest I have ever entered and these bags are gorgeous!!


----------



## stitch

You all are definately enablers.   

I just ordered the travel bag, gadget bag large & small.  Good grief I'm going to hate my credit card bill next month.


----------



## Daisey31

I believe I really need one of these....


----------



## Daisey31

Does anyone know when she will start selling the top zip bags? I can't seem to find them on her site.


----------



## luvmy4brats

stitch said:


> You all are definately enablers.
> 
> I just ordered the travel bag, gadget bag large & small. Good grief I'm going to hate my credit card bill next month.


Have you seen the DecalGirl skins yet? BWHAHAHAHHA.....


----------



## Cuechick

Daisey31 said:


> Does anyone know when she will start selling the top zip bags? I can't seem to find them on her site.


I think she is taking those as custom orders, just you the custom order tab and tell her you want a regular Kindle bag with the top zip. You can add the pic if you want but she should know what you mean.


----------



## Cuechick

Newest Update 3/25 just *3* days left! Again, please let me know if your name is missing, if you see a name twice and if you post please ask to be added!

_
Lizzarddanc Mom2AshEmE Kathy Tamlyn2 luvmy4brats Googlegirl Andra

Gwen10 PraiseGod13 Cowgirl modkindle kari foogrrl Mr. Peabody

Linda Cannon-Mott ladyknight3 VictoriaP Sunflower424 KimmyA Thenuts454

kevin63 Dooterbug MeganW pomlover2586 Betsy the Quilter enwood Gables Girl

alugrag Avalon Kendra instinst ginaf20697 Britt TM Sienna_98 girl4us

cheshirenc Shizu ladyvolz rho Silver pawlaw Brenda stargazer0725 sem

amanda924 shima sixxmum sebat katbird1 Patricia shk246 Ruby lindnet

zeferjen beachgrl Dynamo frojazz libro PJS whofan ILoveMyKindle stringbeanie

dfwillia RB histrue jennyoh Dazlyn JeanThree lindsaygator tessa speters

melodyyyyy ELDogStar ferretluver MAGreen moosmutzel Jay Blue Marine Christina

farmwife99 cttcrazy jaspertyler Goofy370 Kindlegirl Atunah Flynpigs sheltiemom

Shetlander BurBunny DaisyMama Anne Buttercup dollcrazy Tippy vlaptina

Emmalita NancyB Becks KindleKay Antina5 akjak B-Kay Panjo ~joanna~

ogie287 Yogini2 Kjn33 jgbex Toby Lotus MineKinder JamieLynn832002

ak rain Seamonkey arshield kdawna Cherie Reyn DawnofChaos woodjh

starryskyz kindle mom egh34 lostknitter dablab horsewhisperer990 kevindorsey

Mnemosyne kindlek patrickb eirual yasmina ddarol Lalaboobaby paisley

patrisha pghaworth smitty89 *Flower* Cindergayle Kindergirl Pat B sandLa

DD Shawna mcspice Ephany dzeiter MaureenH Supercrone Dalene meljackson

Boston L Brandt TM Simplemines Nancyb24 Linda mydreamywish KindleMom

webhill Vegas_Asian ArmyWife jseidel5263 JCBeam skanter baily1313 pat8

Brenda M. pjinia Jimi bws_sweets SunnySD crisandria luvshihtzu crebel jscris

Pencepon cegabq kindlenewbie Jaderose melissaj323 sweet_heart_960 sergirl

KasperKindle Patra witchirsh tishaw Jaasy WolfePrincess73 Rhiathame traceyreads

lexic crebel purlwise Luckymomx4 Lynn Malibama Marguerite curlylockdiva

Kristus412 Marine Mom carrie Esther NYCKindleFan Genie kyliedork RangerXenos

Grandma63379 Jessrof jasper lynninva nelle cricketlady glasstmomma ak rain

Martha T JAG Xina drenee purdueav8r tokyolane justpam KohnKindle Laurie

spikemom frog2 stitch Daisey31_


----------



## stitch

luvmy4brats said:


> Have you seen the DecalGirl skins yet? BWHAHAHAHHA.....


How did you know that I was getting ready to go browse over there? 

The skins I have seen on here that people have posted look awesome.

Off to go take a peak.


----------



## libros_lego

I want one for my kindle 1...


----------



## stitch

lebros_lego,

That's what I have is a Kindle 1.  From what I have read the bags will work for both K1 & K2.  The only problem I had was deciding which fabric to get.    She has so many beautiful ones to choose from and the prices are fair.


----------



## dngtrumps

My 1st Post!

I'd like to be included in the drawing even though I already ordered one of the non-travel bags earlier today along with my K2.

Dawn


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Oh great, now I am addicted to Borsa Bella bags as well as Oberon covers, etc. etc. I got one for my K1 a few weeks ago and am already coveting another. And does anyone know if she makes a bag that would fit a net book? I can't believe I'm even considering spending more $$$ right now. You guys are terrible influences.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Count me in, I love these.


----------



## ak rain

did I get lost on the list? can't find my name
sylvia


----------



## LilliPilli

Please add LilliPilli to the pot. Thanks!!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

dngtrumps, contratulations on your first post, yea!!  Welcome to the "party" everyone here is really nice and helpful.  If you haven't already please go to the welcome board and introduce yourself.


----------



## Cuechick

You are there ak rain, 15th from the top 

_
Lizzarddanc Mom2AshEmE Kathy Tamlyn2 luvmy4brats Googlegirl Andra

Gwen10 PraiseGod13 Cowgirl modkindle kari foogrrl Mr. Peabody

Linda Cannon-Mott ladyknight3 VictoriaP Sunflower424 KimmyA Thenuts454

kevin63 Dooterbug MeganW pomlover2586 Betsy the Quilter enwood Gables Girl

alugrag Avalon Kendra instinst ginaf20697 Britt TM Sienna_98 girl4us

cheshirenc Shizu ladyvolz rho Silver pawlaw Brenda stargazer0725 sem

amanda924 shima sixxmum sebat katbird1 Patricia shk246 Ruby lindnet

zeferjen beachgrl Dynamo frojazz libro PJS whofan ILoveMyKindle stringbeanie

dfwillia RB histrue jennyoh Dazlyn JeanThree lindsaygator tessa speters

melodyyyyy ELDogStar ferretluver MAGreen moosmutzel Jay Blue Marine Christina

farmwife99 cttcrazy jaspertyler Goofy370 Kindlegirl Atunah Flynpigs sheltiemom

Shetlander BurBunny DaisyMama Anne Buttercup dollcrazy Tippy vlaptina

Emmalita NancyB Becks KindleKay Antina5 akjak B-Kay Panjo ~joanna~

ogie287 Yogini2 Kjn33 jgbex Toby Lotus MineKinder JamieLynn832002

*ak rain* Seamonkey arshield kdawna Cherie Reyn DawnofChaos woodjh

starryskyz kindle mom egh34 lostknitter dablab horsewhisperer990 kevindorsey

Mnemosyne kindlek patrickb eirual yasmina ddarol Lalaboobaby paisley

patrisha pghaworth smitty89 *Flower* Cindergayle Kindergirl Pat B sandLa

DD Shawna mcspice Ephany dzeiter MaureenH Supercrone Dalene meljackson

Boston L Brandt TM Simplemines Nancyb24 Linda mydreamywish KindleMom

webhill Vegas_Asian ArmyWife jseidel5263 JCBeam skanter baily1313 pat8

Brenda M. pjinia Jimi bws_sweets SunnySD crisandria luvshihtzu crebel jscris

Pencepon cegabq kindlenewbie Jaderose melissaj323 sweet_heart_960 sergirl

KasperKindle Patra witchirsh tishaw Jaasy WolfePrincess73 Rhiathame traceyreads

lexic crebel purlwise Luckymomx4 Lynn Malibama Marguerite curlylockdiva

Kristus412 Marine Mom carrie Esther NYCKindleFan Genie kyliedork RangerXenos

Grandma63379 Jessrof jasper lynninva nelle cricketlady glasstmomma ak rain

Martha T JAG Xina drenee purdueav8r tokyolane justpam KohnKindle Laurie

spikemom frog2 stitch Daisey31 dngtrumps Wisteria Clematis Neversleepsawink

libros_lego LilliePilli_


----------



## Elena

Ooo Ooo!  Count me in too!  All of these bags are a work of art!  Cheers!


----------



## ak rain

thank you


----------



## char

Terrific bags and great fabrics.  Please, add me to the list!


----------



## Cuechick

Someone asked a few pages back how the drawing will be done... I will be sending the final list to Melissa by Saturday morning. She will print it out and cut the names out and throw them into a bowl (or maybe a borsa bella bag ) and then she will have one of her kids pick out the lucky winner! I have asked her to take pictures so we can post it and the winner, ASAP.


----------



## ak rain

cool thank you I did ask. the last time I was involved in this kind of thing I was the pulling  out the tag and I pulled my daughters name and the way this on worked the winner then pulled the next one and so my daughter pulled my name! I have never won anything befor that time so it made up the whole thing with the laughter. that event had a name pulled every hour and many went home a winner.
sylvia


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

I'm so excited....I'm one of those people who never win anything.  My sisters always win things....so maybe its my turn now....lol!!!  Keeping fingers crossed


----------



## drenee

I bet her sales have picked up since this thread started.
deb


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I love the bags


----------



## Googlegirl

The original post says a winner will be picked on March 27th. That's Friday. 

Are we going to have to wait until Saturday? lol


----------



## Cuechick

Googlegirl said:


> The original post says a winner will be picked on March 27th. That's Friday.
> 
> Are we going to have to wait until Saturday? lol


Thanks, it has been so long I forgot what I wrote. I had it in my head that people had through Friday to sign up, so I just re-wrote to clarify. Yes, you will have to wait, a little, sorry. There are over 200 signed up and she will have to cut these names out by hand!
I also will be gone most of the day Saturday but promise to post it as soon as I get home... !


----------



## Surfmom66

Please add my name to the list. These bags look awesome.


----------



## kittykindle

Those are so beautiful! I love the red one!


----------



## Googlegirl

Octochick said:


> Thanks, it has been so long I forgot what I wrote. I had it in my head that people had through Friday to sign up, so I just re-wrote to clarify. Yes, you will have to wait, a little, sorry. There are over 200 signed up and she will have to cut these names out by hand!
> I also will be gone most of the day Saturday but promise to post it as soon as I get home... !


Don't... know.. if.. I..can...make...it...till....Sat..............UGH! LOL J/K
That's cool! 200? wow, that's alot of names. 
Tell Melissa a HUGE thank you for doing this! And thanks to you for coordinating it too.


----------



## jasper

Oh my gosh...they are perfect in every way!!!  Pick me ...pick me...they would be perfect for my upcoming vacation!
Thanks,
Jas


----------



## Dreamer

These are beautiful!  Please add me to the list!  And tell her thanks for making such a great product for us!


----------



## Britt

I want to leave feedback on the BorsaBella Etsy page (I have bought two Kindle bags from her and I, of course, love them!), but I can't find how to leave feedback, only how to view it. Does anyone know?


----------



## happyreader

Please add my name I did not see it.

Thanks


----------



## Cuechick

Britt said:


> I want to leave feedback on the BorsaBella Etsy page (I have bought two Kindle bags from her and I, of course, love them!), but I can't find how to leave feedback, only how to view it. Does anyone know?


You go to "your etsy" and you should see a feedback button on the left side...


----------



## Cuechick

Update:

_
Lizzarddanc Mom2AshEmE Kathy Tamlyn2 luvmy4brats Googlegirl Andra

Gwen10 PraiseGod13 Cowgirl modkindle kari foogrrl Mr. Peabody

Linda Cannon-Mott ladyknight3 VictoriaP Sunflower424 KimmyA Thenuts454

kevin63 Dooterbug MeganW pomlover2586 Betsy the Quilter enwood Gables Girl

alugrag Avalon Kendra instinst ginaf20697 Britt TM Sienna_98 girl4us

cheshirenc Shizu ladyvolz rho Silver pawlaw Brenda stargazer0725 sem

amanda924 shima sixxmum sebat katbird1 Patricia shk246 Ruby lindnet

zeferjen beachgrl Dynamo frojazz libro PJ whofan ILoveMyKindle stringbeanie

dfwillia RB histrue jennyoh Dazlyn JeanThree lindsaygator tessa speters

melodyyyyy ELDogStar ferretluver MAGreen moosmutzel Jay Blue Marine Christina

farmwife99 cttcrazy jaspertyler Goofy370 Kindlegirl Atunah Flynpigs sheltiemom

Shetlander BurBunny DaisyMama Anne Buttercup dollcrazy Tippy vlaptina

Emmalita NancyB Becks KindleKay Antina5 akjak B-Kay Panjo ~joanna~

ogie287 Yogini2 Kjn33 jgbex Toby Lotus MineKinder JamieLynn832002

ak rain Seamonkey arshield kdawna Cherie Reyn DawnofChaos woodjh

starryskyz kindle mom egh34 lostknitter dablab horsewhisperer990 kevindorsey

Mnemosyne kindlek patrickb eirual yasmina ddarol Lalaboobaby paisley

patrisha pghaworth smitty89 *Flower* Cindergayle Kindergirl Pat B sandLa

DD Shawna mcspice Ephany dzeiter MaureenH Supercrone Dalene meljackson

Boston L Brandt TM Simplemines Nancyb24 Linda mydreamywish KindleMom

webhill Vegas_Asian ArmyWife jseidel5263 JCBeam skanter baily1313 pat8

Brenda M. pjinia Jimi bws_sweets SunnySD crisandria luvshihtzu crebel jscris

Pencepon cegabq kindlenewbie Jaderose melissaj323 sweet_heart_960 sergirl

KasperKindle Patra witchirsh tishaw Jaasy WolfePrincess73 Rhiathame traceyreads

lexic crebel purlwise Luckymomx4 Lynn Malibama Marguerite curlylockdiva

Kristus412 Marine Mom carrie Esther NYCKindleFan Genie kyliedork RangerXenos

Grandma63379 Jessrof jasper lynninva nelle cricketlady glasstmomma ak rain

Martha T JAG Xina drenee purdueav8r tokyolane justpam KohnKindle Laurie

spikemom frog2 stitch Daisey31 dngtrumps Wisteria Clematis Neversleepsawink

libros_lego LilliePilli Elena char Surfmom66 kittykindle happyreader jasper Dreamer_


----------



## Britt

Octochick said:


> You go to "your etsy" and you should see a feedback button on the left side...


Thanks! I thought it had to be done from the seller's page... no wonder I couldn't find it


----------



## MonaSW

I ordered a Kindle travel bag in black for my boyfriend.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

....I made the mistake and visited the site...I really want to buy one now, but my card is being by big bro so I don't make random purchases


----------



## Snapcat

Please add my name if it isn't too late


----------



## lb505

I think the Popping Spring bag would go well with the Dragonfly Pond Oberon cover I have on order...


----------



## crebel

I've been reading various threads about folks being in the rain and snow with their Ks and the overall protection of covers and cases.  Has anyone tried or thought about "Scotchguarding" their BBs to make them at least water repellant?  If you have done it, did it work?


----------



## Dori

Beautiful bags,  Count me in
Dori  =  100


----------



## Mom2AshEmBella

I think you have me listed as Mom2AshEmE, should be Mom2AshEmBella (name #2). Don't know if it would make a difference


----------



## Tippy

Dang -- when is the drawing?  The waiting is killing me.


----------



## Saylorgirl

If they haven't drawn yet put me on the list also!!  They are beautiful bags!


----------



## candggmom

Gorgeous bags!  Please put my name on the list!

Thx, Kathy


----------



## MAGreen

I have been trying to find just the right bag for my Sappho, I got her skinned and I like to read with her naked, so she really needs a bag to keep her safe! I was looking at the Vera Bradley Mini hipster, but I really like the Borsa Bella bags better (say that 5 times fast!). The patterns are more my style, and the price is right! They are just so pretty!


----------



## ErinS

I love these bags!  Add me to the list for the drawing please.


----------



## rikkileigh

Glad I made the deadline!! By signing up I imagine just writing on this thread, I hope.
Dianne


----------



## SusieQ

Please add my name! I keep going to her site trying to decide which fabric I want!! They are very pretty and functional as well!

Susie


----------



## DD

Octochick said:


> Someone asked a few pages back how the drawing will be done... I will be sending the final list to Melissa by Saturday morning. She will print it out and cut the names out and throw them into a bowl (or maybe a borsa bella bag ) and then she will have one of her kids pick out the lucky winner! I have asked her to take pictures so we can post it and the winner, ASAP.


Darn! Wish I had a longer screen name!  How about 'OneWhoLovesToReadWithHerKindleAndWishesSheCouldWinTheBorsaBellaBag' ? 

Oh, well.

just DD


----------



## sem

Been looking at these bags for a long time. If I don't win (I NEVER do!) I am just going to have to order one. I have put myself on a strict KK budget so it will not be until the middle of April - maybe. Did I just see my will power flying out the window?


----------



## Duncan&#039;s Mom

Oh sign me up!    I love the look of these bags. Even if I don't win, I'm going to order one. Thank you Kindleboards for introducing me to Borsa Bella!


----------



## Cuechick

This will probably be my last posted update. *Deadline is midnight Eastern time, 9pm west coast time, tonight (Friday)*. I will then email the list to Melissa. The winner will be posted ASAP, it all depends on how long it takes for Melissa to do it and get me the results and pics.

Please check the list carefully, if you do not see your name, check again!  if you still do not see, let me know. Good Luck!

_
Lizzarddanc Mom2AshEmBella Kathy Tamlyn2 luvmy4brats Googlegirl Andra

Gwen10 PraiseGod13 Cowgirl modkindle kari foogrrl Mr. Peabody

Linda Cannon-Mott ladyknight3 VictoriaP Sunflower424 KimmyA Thenuts454

kevin63 Dooterbug MeganW pomlover2586 Betsy the Quilter enwood Gables Girl

alugrag Avalon Kendra instinst ginaf20697 Britt TM Sienna_98 girl4us

cheshirenc Shizu ladyvolz rho Silver pawlaw Brenda stargazer0725 sem

amanda924 shima sixxmum sebat katbird1 Patricia shk246 Ruby lindnet

zeferjen beachgrl Dynamo frojazz libro PJ whofan ILoveMyKindle stringbeanie

dfwillia RB histrue jennyoh Dazlyn JeanThree lindsaygator tessa speters

melodyyyyy ELDogStar ferretluver MAGreen moosmutzel Jay Blue Marine Christina

farmwife99 cttcrazy jaspertyler Goofy370 Kindlegirl Atunah Flynpigs sheltiemom

Shetlander BurBunny DaisyMama Anne Buttercup dollcrazy Tippy vlaptina

Emmalita NancyB Becks KindleKay Antina5 akjak B-Kay Panjo ~joanna~

ogie287 Yogini2 Kjn33 jgbex Toby Lotus MineKinder JamieLynn832002

ak rain Seamonkey arshield kdawna Cherie Reyn DawnofChaos woodjh

starryskyz kindle mom egh34 lostknitter dablab horsewhisperer990 kevindorsey

Mnemosyne kindlek patrickb eirual yasmina ddarol Lalaboobaby paisley

patrisha pghaworth smitty89 *Flower* Cindergayle Kindergirl Pat B sandLa

DD Shawna mcspice Ephany dzeiter MaureenH Supercrone Dalene meljackson

Boston L Brandt TM Simplemines Nancyb24 Linda mydreamywish KindleMom

webhill Vegas_Asian ArmyWife jseidel5263 JCBeam skanter baily1313 pat8

Brenda M. pjinia Jimi bws_sweets SunnySD crisandria luvshihtzu crebel jscris

Pencepon cegabq kindlenewbie Jaderose melissaj323 sweet_heart_960 sergirl MonaSW

KasperKindle Patra witchirsh tishaw Jaasy WolfePrincess73 Rhiathame traceyreads

lexic crebel purlwise Luckymomx4 Lynn Malibama Marguerite curlylockdiva

Kristus412 Marine Mom carrie Esther NYCKindleFan Genie kyliedork RangerXenos

Grandma63379 Jessrof jasper lynninva nelle cricketlady glasstmomma ak rain

Martha T JAG Xina drenee purdueav8r tokyolane justpam KohnKindle Laurie

spikemom frog2 stitch Daisey31 dngtrumps Wisteria Clematis Neversleepsawink

libros_lego LilliePilli Elena char Surfmom66 kittykindle happyreader jasper Dreamer

Snapcat lb505 Dori Tippy Saylorgirl candggmom MAGreen rikkileigh SusieQ Duncan's Mom_


----------



## Kendra

Octochick,

Thanks for coordinating the drawing! Much appreciated!  Any update on Melissa's posting of her new fabrics?
TY!


----------



## MonaSW

Could you add me? Thanks!


----------



## Cuechick

MonaSW said:


> Could you add me? Thanks!


Just did (9th line from the bottom), I was sure I had you on there, sorry.


----------



## MonaSW

LOL - that's okay!


----------



## Cindergayle

I didn't see my name included on the list for the drawing. I thought it was entered. Please enter me if you haven't done so. Thanks


----------



## MonaSW

Hi Cindergayle! You are on line 17 with Patrisha.


----------



## dzeiter

WHO WON!!!


----------



## libro

I don't think I've ever won something in my life...seriously!  If I win this, I'll faint    Maybe I should be more optimistic and the tide would turn


----------



## Kathy

libro said:


> I don't think I've ever won something in my life...seriously! If I win this, I'll faint  Maybe I should be more optimistic and the tide would turn


No what you mean. If I win, Ill be jumping up and down.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Hopefully Octochick will announce the winner S-O-O-N!!


----------



## drenee

I'm pretty sure I read an earlier post where she said it might be later this evening before a winner can be picked and posted.  
deb


----------



## Tippy

The suspense is killing me.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Tippy said:


> The suspense is killing me.


Me too!


----------



## kari

Awww, c'mon Octochick -- go ahead and tell them I won!


----------



## gwen10

From Melissa on BorsaBella.com:

"On Saturday I'll be drawing the names for the Kindle Travel Bag giveaway that is going on over at Kindleboards.com.  Actually my boys will be doing the drawing, and just for fun we'll be videotaping and putting it up on YouTube!"


----------



## farmwife99

Any word yet who the lucky winner is


----------



## Guest

Not a word..the suspense is killing us!


----------



## drenee

Octochick said:


> Thanks, it has been so long I forgot what I wrote. I had it in my head that people had through Friday to sign up, so I just re-wrote to clarify. Yes, you will have to wait, a little, sorry. There are over 200 signed up and she will have to cut these names out by hand!
> I also will be gone most of the day Saturday but promise to post it as soon as I get home... !


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Can't wait to find out who the lucky winner is.


----------



## pomlover2586

I'm trying to be patient..............but just like I have a hard time resisting multiple Oberons this too is proving futile.


----------



## MonaSW

Hang in there {{{Borsa Bella}}} fans!



Octochick said:


> *Over the weekend* a name will be picked at random and the winner will get their _choice_ of either of these *new* Kindle _Travel_ Bags.


----------



## pomlover2586

We're trying to be patient.............but it's soooo hard!


----------



## Cuechick

I just got home, I have an email from Melissa that they are working on it and will try to have a video I can post by tomorrow. I do not know if they did it the pick yet or who the winner is. I think it would be fun to post the video and let the winner be surprised... FYI: I have the 2nd half of my tournament tomorrow so it may be late... 

Have a good night!


----------



## drenee

I just heard a collective groan!!  LOL.


----------



## dutchintexas

guess now I should wait with ordering new one


----------



## Tippy

Patience is a virtue, or so I have been told. However, it is difficult to practice patience when the subject is accessorizing your Kindle with Borsa Bella.       Waiting. . . .   Waiting. . .


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Tippy said:


> Patience is a virtue, or so I have been told. However, it is difficult to practice patience when the subject is accessorizing your Kindle with Borsa Bella.  Waiting. . . . Waiting. . .


Lol...my thoughts exactly


----------



## pomlover2586

I say post the winners tonight........video tomorrow lol


----------



## Googlegirl

pomlover2586 said:


> I say post the winners tonight........video tomorrow lol


yeah to that! My flash player isn't working so I won't be able to see it anyway.


----------



## klrodrigues

These are wonderful!  I'd love to have a chance to win one... thanks so much for offering!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

klrodrigues said:


> These are wonderful! I'd love to have a chance to win one... thanks so much for offering!


The drawing was yesterday. Hopefully we will have another give away soon. Sorry.

This thread will eventually be locked to avoid confusion.

Thanks,
Linda
Moderator


----------



## KBoards Admin

Here's the link to the thread announcing the winners!!

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6129.0.html


----------

